# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 31: FOURRIERES SATUREES! 67 chats/chatons/mamans AVT JEU 2-VEN 3/08! (IDF)!!

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AVANT JEUDI 2 AOUT MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.



LES PLUS ANCIENS: 


1a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite

**


2a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite

**

1a et 2a sont ensemble!
Ils viennent de chez un particulier! 
ILS SONT OK CHIENS tous les 2.
Sortants de suite !

3a) Femelle 1 an tabby brun sociable
Sortante de suite !
 URGENT! Stresse en box et déprime! 



4a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable
* :: *TRES URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !

**



LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE: 
**

5a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche timide
6a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
7a) femelle 2 mois brun tabby blanche
Sont ensemble**
 Sortants de suite!* 
* 



8a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Maigre, début d'anorexie! 
**Sortant de suite! 
*



*LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**9a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

*

10a) femelle 1 an tortie tabby blanche sociable avec 5 BEBES!*
*- femelle brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle blanche et brun tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- femelle noire, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle roux tabby, 1 mois, sociable
- mâle crème roux, 1 mois, sociable*
* URGENT! Les petits des mamans ne tiennent pas longtemps ds ces lieux!* 
*Sortants de suite! 
**

11a) femelle 4 ans FIV+ noire et blanche sociable*
*Début de coryza*
*Sortants* *de suite!* 




*12a) mâle 6 ans* *FIV+* *roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable*
*Tatouage "illisible"*
*Sortante au 27/07!

*
*


********************


ENDROIT B :* *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AVANT VENDREDI 3 AOUT* *MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LE PLUS ANCIEN: 

13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+ noir et blanc très sociable
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!!* 
*Sortant de suite


**LES ANCIENS D'IL Y A DEJA 3 SEMAINES:* *

14b) Femelle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
15b) Mâle 3-4 mois tabby brun et blanc timide
 Sont ensemble
 URGENT! En coryza! Trop jeunes pour tenir longtemps!
Sortants de suite !


**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* 
* 

16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
17b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza! 
**Sortante de suite !
**

**18b) Femelle 10 mois tortie tabby blanche un peu craintive
19b) Femelle 3-4 mois roux tabby blanc un peu craintive
Sont ensemble 
**Sortantes de suite !*

*
20b) Femelle 16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
Coryza, arthrose, aveugle. Elle se laisse pas trop soigner elle est perdue donc urgent 
Propriétaire localisée... N'est pas venue le sortir.... Donc encore sur les liste en urgence... 

*
*21b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby craintif**
**URGENT! Ne supporte plus le box! Ne mange plus!* *Sortant de suite !*
* 

22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby très sociable
** Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite !
*
*23b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir timidou mais sociable
**Sortant de suite ! 


**CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* 
* 
24b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable 
** Coryza* *
Sortante de suite!
**
25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
** Coryza* *
 Sortant de suite !

26b) Mâle 1 an noir un peu trouillard
Sortant de suite !

27b) Femelle 8 ans brun tabby sociable 
Stérilisée ? Embompoint 
Sortante de suite!

28b) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable
Sortante* *de suite!* 
* 
29b) Femelle 1 an tricolore un peu craintive
Sortante* *de suite!* 
* 
30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
Sortant de suite! 

31b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintif
 Conjonctivite 
 Sortant de suite !

32b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby trouille trouille
Sortant de suite !

33b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
Sortant de suite ! 

34b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs crachouille
35b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc crachouille
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite !

**36b) Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable**
- Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi-longs
- Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
- Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
** URGENT! Les petits des mamans ne tiennent pas longtemps ds ces lieux!* 
* Sortants de suite!



**
***************************

CONDITIONS DE SORTIE :

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans),PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais   précisez le délai et vos coordonnées(utiles  dans le seul cas où nous   sommes en attente de solution "ferme")

- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES

****************

 CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com 
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.) 


*****

----------


## SarahC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!

*  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...7/#post1224899

*Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc                        parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est   plus         simple,     pas          sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère   déjà    "posé",      et on  sait  un   peu    plus à       quoi   s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat                    en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de         précaution          sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat   issu       de la rue,   ou   tout      chat non    vacciné,    etc,    d'ailleurs  +     un moyen   d'intégrer   le  chat    de  la       meilleure façon   qui       soit s'il est   amené à  vivre   ensuite       avec  d'autres      animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 
*Mais on oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez ce profil SOSchatsNAC, allez voir les fins de liste des précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas                        MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous       beaux,            touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement   et       physiquement   par   la      vie, mais   que     rien n'est   jamais     perdu   avec un   minimum      d'empathie   et de   patience!

les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie"                  de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a    contribué  à         aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en                        contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce   réseau,      et     que         certaines     chapeautent dans la France    entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là                        sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres,        comme     les nôtres,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous        furieux, ils      attendent      simplement   qu'on     leur tende la        main, à cause  d'une     autre main  qui     auparavant   les a    jeté         un jour à la  rue....

*
*************************


*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!*  ::  
*Allez lire le sujet ci-dessous!*  :: 

*J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!*

----------


## fasolac

5 euros pour *3a* et 5 euros pour *8 a*  sans recu :: 

qui suit ??

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!

*  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...7/#post1224899

*Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc                        parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est   plus         simple,     pas          sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère   déjà    "posé",      et on  sait  un   peu    plus à       quoi   s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat                    en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de         précaution          sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat   issu       de la rue,   ou   tout      chat non    vacciné,    etc,    d'ailleurs  +     un moyen   d'intégrer   le  chat    de  la       meilleure façon   qui       soit s'il est   amené à  vivre   ensuite       avec  d'autres      animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 
*Mais on oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez ce profil SOSchatsNAC, allez voir les fins de liste des précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas                        MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous       beaux,            touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement   et       physiquement   par   la      vie, mais   que     rien n'est   jamais     perdu   avec un   minimum      d'empathie   et de   patience!

les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie"                  de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a    contribué  à         aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en                        contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce   réseau,      et     que         certaines     chapeautent dans la France    entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là                        sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres,        comme     les nôtres,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous        furieux, ils      attendent      simplement   qu'on     leur tende la        main, à cause  d'une     autre main  qui     auparavant   les a    jeté         un jour à la  rue....

*
*************************


*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!*  ::  
*Allez lire le sujet ci-dessous!*  :: 

*J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!*

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Dispo pour sortie fourrière A jeudi ,plutôt le matin je pense car j'emmène le chat FIV + que j'ai en FAQ (de la semaine 28 je crois) pour castration et vaccin donc je pense le récupérer dans l'aprem

----------


## misskat

report de dons de la semaine 30 pour la semaine 31
les minous ayant changé de n°
1a = 25  (ex 2a)
2a = 15  (ex 3a)
3a = 10  (ex 4a)
4a = 30 (mère et 4 BB  ex 5a)

13b = 10 (ex 15b)
sauf erreur 
j'espère qu'ils sortiront tous la semaine prochaine !!!

----------


## Effran

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*Fasolac: 5  pour 3a et 5  pour 8a sans recu*
*Lady92 :* *40 (10 euros chacun) avec reçu à partager entre 3a - 8a - 13b - 21b*  
*Misskat : 90 avec ou sans reçu réparti comme tel : 
25 pour 1a / 15 pour  2a /10 pour 3a / 30 pour 4a / 10 pour 13b 
Mirabelle94 : 30  + 10  = 40   pour* *5a-6a-7a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble) *avec ou sans reçu* 
*invite 17 : 100  pour la 4a et pour la 10a avec ou sans reçu* 
*Nicole S. (Hors Rescue) : 60  pour la  20b avec reçu(report à confirmer)
shenight76 : 10  avec ou sans reçu*

*TOTAL: 350 *

*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 : Prise en charge castration du  13b (tarif assoc base 30  environ) avec reçu si possible 
mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins 1a et 2a  ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
Lorris : Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour  2a (tarif assoc)avec reçu (à confirmer)

*_Merci par avance à tous les  donateurs, nous ne vous disons pas merci à chaque intervention pour  limiter les posts, mais il va de soi que vôtre aide nous est précieuse!_

*QUI SUIT?* 

Merci à Lady92, Misskat, Mirabelle94 et Invite17 d'avoir confirmer les reports de dons  ::

----------


## Lyzous

*PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'UNE ASSOC*

- Alexiel-chan : FA transit jusqu'au 1er Août maxi pour un chat sans soins
- Kristina (Auvergne) : FALD après quarantaine pour 8a
- Ruby_kub (28) : FALD après quarantaine à partir de fin septembre pour  la maman 4a (si sociable congénères), peut aussi garder les bébés  temporairement si elle peut obtenir de l'aide et conseils pour la  gestion des bb
- Ultra67 (94) : FA 1 semaine pour les 4 chatons qui ont une solution confirmée après
- Lyzous (Yonne) : FA pour une fratrie ou une famille a partir de fin Aout debut Septembre


*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN FA*

*CHATS RESERVES*


*SORTIES FOURRIERES*

Endroit A : Pouicpouinette, jeudi plutôt le matin
Endroit B : 

*COVOIT / MATERIEL DISPO*


Lady92 : 1 box et quelques sacs Ikea

 :: *Si  vous pouvez aider et hésitez, posez nous les questions qui vous  empêchent encore de vous lancer! Il y a X personnes qui sauront vous  répondre et vous confirmer que de sauver une vie ne peut être qu'une  expérience à tenter!* ::

----------


## kristina

> Pour kristina, il faudrait ajouter qu elle peut l accueillir a partir de fin septembre...


Pourquoi fin septembre ? A cause des vaccins ?

Les dons sont pour les vaccins, l'identification, etc ? Car bien sûr, j'aiderai l'association qui le sortira à le mettre en règle.

----------


## kristina

Non, ne soyez pas désolée, car les dates peuvent prêter à confusion vue que je suis restée très évasive sur ce sujet  :Smile: 

Alors je peux prendre le petit après sa quarantaine, mais pas avant le 15/20 août (un temps de quarantaine, je suppose) car je pars une quinzaine de jours en début de semaine. Mais on pourra mettre tout ça en place dès son début de quarantaine. 

Merci de tout votre intérêt pour mon petit protégé.

----------


## pouetpouet

pr info mon mari sera à la fourrière B samedi matin pr une BA qu'il remonte à Maubeuge.
ne passera pas par Paris, je pense bifurquera au niveau de senlis.
faut que je lui demande au besoin si repasse par MEAUX.
peut-être intéressant pr des chats qui doivent rester en RP.

Mais aussi, si besoin de remonter chats de cette fourrière dans le nord me dire.

On a deux boites- dont une grande au besoin.
La BA qu'il remonte n'est pas ok chat mais elle sera isolée dans la partie coffre (attachée et grille de séparation) et donc possibilité de mettre boites chats à côté de mon mari.voiture 7 places. 
Biz

----------


## Gand

Proposition de co train

*Le 16 août* Départ *Paris Gare de l'Est* à 10h 40 via *Metz* (57)  *Nancy* (54) pour arriver à *Remiremont* (88)

----------


## Charoline

Pistes de co-trainage et de co-voiturage en partance de RP :

Paris-Bordeaux le 4 août :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/propositions-62/r-paris-bordeaux-samedi-4-aout-60115/

Paris-Strasbourg le 5 août :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...t-train-54302/

Paris-Aix en Provence le 3 août :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...-3-aout-60943/

Paris-Strasbourg le 7 août :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...7-train-61284/

Paris-Chateauroux le 10 août :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...17-08-a-61228/

Paris-Béziers-Montpellier le 6 août :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...-6-aout-60864/

Antony (92) - Dives sur Mer (14) le 11 août :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...11-aout-61187/

Meaux (77) -Amneville (proche Metz) le 17 août :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...quement-59840/

Meaux (77) - Orléans - Tours - Poitiers le 10 août :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...quement-59839/

*Le 16 août Départ Paris Gare de l'Est à 10h 40 via Metz (57) Nancy (54) pour arriver à Remiremont (88) :
*proposition de Gand sur ce post

----------


## babe78

> Proposition de co train
> 
> *Le 16 août* Départ *Paris Gare de l'Est* à 10h 40 via *Metz* (57)  *Nancy* (54) pour arriver à *Remiremont* (88)


au cas où, fais tu le trajet inverse ?

----------


## pouetpouet

ce chat totalement transparent depuis des semaines et des semaines ...............

 :: *LE PLUS ANCIEN: 

13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+ noir et blanc très sociable
 URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!!* 
*Sortant de suite
* 

TJS PERSONNE ?????? ::

----------


## Gand

> au cas où, fais tu le trajet inverse ?



Pas de retour prévu pour le moment sur ce trajet.

----------


## Cristal_113

Si FAQ et et FALD (le tout en RP) on prend les 1a et 2a sous association chat d'or (91rp).

A savoir que *si une autre association* plus *dans le SUD peut les chapeautés* il y a* une FALD (lolotte84) qui peut les prendres*, il ne manquerais qu'une FAQ ! ! !

----------


## sydney21

> @hln : Peux tu faire une quarantaine? Kristina propose aussi d accueillir le 8a, mais ne peut faire de quarantaine. Pour la quarantaine, il faut pouvoir isoler des chats de la maison dans une piece a part, et avoir les chats de la maison vaccines et a jour


Les chats d'hln ne sont pas vaccinés (que je sache).

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*ON A LA POSSIBILITÉ EXCEPTIONNELLE DE SAUVER LE 8A et 12A GRACE A KRISTINA SI ON TROUVE UNE QUARANTAINE POUR EUX JUSQU’AU 15 AOÛT. 

KRISTINA EST LA SEULE CHANCE DU 12A QUI S APPELLE EN FAIT LEON, QUI EST FIV ET QUI S AVÈRE AVOIR 15 ANS ET NON 6ANS.
NOUS AVONS RETROUVE SA PROPRIÉTAIRE QUI NE VEUT PAS LE REPRENDRE
QUI PEUT LES PRENDRE EN QUARANTAINE PENDANT 15 JOURS ENSEMBLE OU SÉPARÉMENT?
LES 2 SONT CASTRES ET ON SAIT QUE LEON EST OK CHATS
IL FAUT LES SORTIR VITE, AVANT LA FIN DE LA SEMAINE, SINON ILS NE TIENDRONT PAS. 
LE VETO PASSE DEMAIN MARDI A L 'ENDROIT A ET DÉJÀ DES DÉCÈS CE WE. 
PARTENAIRE 77 PEUT ALLER LES CHERCHER DEMAIN MARDI OU MERCREDI.
QUI PEUT PRÊTER UNE SDB 15J EN RP? PERSONNE?

***

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Merci Flower pour les photos mais ça serait mieux d'éditer ton message et le transposer semaine 30 où l'on peut maintenant donner des nouvelles des chats sortis. Ceci afin de garder ce post clair et de se concentrer sur les urgences, car pour l'instant aucun chat n'est sauvé...


Photos et message reporté.
Pensez en effet à éditer vos messages pour le topic reste le plus clair possible.
En plus des fourrières A et B, une 3ème fourrière avec 40 chats a envoyé sa liste à ses contacts, les morts programmées ne porteront jamais aussi bien leur nom cette semaine, d'où la nécessite de clarté maximale. Merci à tous!  ::

----------


## kristina

Je ne sais pas si je pourrai me connecter demain. Si une (ou 2) FAQ se présente pour les petits 8a et 12a et qu'elle veut bien me laisser son adresse en MP, je lui enverrai 2 pipettes anti-puces et 2 autres profender contre les vers + 30  pour les frais de nourriture et litière (que je partagerai si 2 FAQ).  

Le petit 12a n'a pas l'air en forme. S'il fait sa quarantaine dans la même famille que le 8a, l'idéal serait qu'ils soient séparés ou à défaut que les gamelles leur soient retirées sitôt qu'ils aient mangé.

J'espère qu'ils trouveront quelqu'un qui les sauvera de cette mort sordide. 

Si ces deux petits loups trouve une FAQ, l'association qui les mettra en règle, pourra me contacter en MP, car j'aurais accès à internet durant mes vacances.

----------


## sydney21

> et celui qui est en fourrière depuis x temps qui n'a pas la chance d' avoir une photo ????? 
> pas possible ? Il est noir et blanc et très sociable ...
> ça fait 1 mois qu'il est dans une cage de fourrière ! 
> si les assos ne sont pas sensibles à ça , que peut -on faire ???
> dsl, ça me gave un peu ..
> c'est tjs la pêche aux maman et aux chatons.
> ou sinon ceux en photos ...
> Autant tuer de suite les fiv + surout si les assos leur tournent le dos..
> 
> ...


Si je peux me permettre pouetpouet ce n'est parce qu'on est asso qu'on a forcément des solutions, des FA et des fonds pour sortir tous les chats !!! Les particuliers ont tendance à croire qu'il suffit d'appeler une asso pour trouver une solution...Bah non, surtout à cette époque où on est sollicités de tous côtés, où les adoptions sont momentanément stoppées, il n'y a pas de miracle, on sait qu'il y a beaucoup de chats partout et trop peu de place, il ne suffit pas de dire "allez il faut les sauver" pour que les solutions tombent du ciel.

Et aussi comme déjà dit la plupart des assos qui se manifestent sur ce post sont toujours les mêmes, donc au bout d'un moment les murs ne sont pas extensibles, si pas de sang neuf ou de nouvelles assos pour filer un coup de main, on va finir par couler !
Il faut aussi des FAQ, des FALD, sauf qu'il y a peu de propositions, donc si tous les éléments ne sont pas réunis, si on n'a que l'asso ou que la FA on ne peut rien faire.

Perso j'ai plein de chats chez moi, je les gère seule (pas de FA) et je fais des efforts régulièrement pour en prendre d'autres et bien je demande aux lecteurs de ce post d'agir eux aussi, si tout le monde prenait ne serait-ce qu'un seul chat on viderait les fourrières beaucoup plus facilement. Mais beaucoup ont un bon prétexte pour laisser les autres agir en se contentant de regarder.

Désolée c'était mon coup de gueule du jour  ::

----------


## Sév51

Une 1ère bannière en atendant que les listes soient mises à jour...





```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-31-fourriere-saturee-36-chats-chatons-mamans-avt-jeu-2-ven-3-08-idf-61164/page-2.html#post1240533][IMG]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/188728banfrpS3120120802v01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## vivre libre

La 20 b me desespere...je ne peux pas faire de quarantaine......! il ne lui reste pas bcp à vivre...pff.....Bon elle n'est pas incontinente ? (c'est mon amie qui me demande cela....) Si quelqu'un peut me faire la quarantaine.....bah je peux craquer (bien que cela ne soit absolument pas raisonable !!!!!!!!!) ce sera pour une adoption bien evidemment(qui adopte à 17 ans ???? hein ???)....et je pense avoir une assos sans soucis derrière moi.

----------


## animaux74

Je suis dans le 74,j'ai un chien je peux en prendre 2 maxi les plus urgents

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je suis dans le 74,j'ai un chien je peux en prendre 2 maxi les plus urgents


Merci de m'envoyer votre adresse mail en MP pour l'envoi du formulaire FA.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je vous fais la liste malheureusement trop longue de ceux qui ne sont plus là !

14b + 15b / 18b + 19b /  26b / 29b / 31b / 32b

----------


## vivre libre

La mamie 20b est reservée no soucis.

----------


## vivre libre

Sydney : oui elle sort sous mukitza

Sarah c : je la sors jeudi matin.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AVANT JEUDI 2 AOUT MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.



LES PLUS ANCIENS: 


1a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite

**


2a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite

**

1a et 2a sont ensemble!
Ils viennent de chez un particulier! 
ILS SONT OK CHIENS tous les 2.
Sortants de suite !



4a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable
* :: *SUPER URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !

*


*LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**9a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

*
64a) Femelle 2 mois, brun rousse, sociable
65a) Mâle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable
66a) Femelle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable 
**Coryza! A cet âge ils ne tiendront pas bien longtemps.* **


*67a) Femelle noire, 1 an, très sociable
*** *URGENT! Avec 6 bébés de 15 jours!* **
* 
********************


ENDROIT B :* *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AVANT VENDREDI 3 AOUT* *MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LE PLUS ANCIEN: 

13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+( à confirmer ) noir et blanc très sociable
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!! CORYZA*
*Sortant de suite !


**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* 
* 

16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
17b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
PLAIE AU COU**
Sortante de suite !
**

**21b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby* *Timidou mais sociable**
**URGENT! Ne supporte plus le box! Ne mange plus!* *
Sortant de suite !*
* 

22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite !
*
_23b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir  timidou mais sociable
 Sortant de suite ! 
Il est avec le 33b  et porte le numéro 34b ( confusion car erreur dans la description )_
*CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* 
*
24b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable* 
 :: * Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite!*
*
25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
** Coryza* *
 Sortant de suite !


27b) Femelle 8 ans brun tabby sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante de suite!

28b) Femelle 2 ans tricolore sociable
CORYZA
Sortante* *de suite!* 

*30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant de suite! 


33b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
34b ) Mâle 3 mois noir timide
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite ! 

35b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs timdou
36b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite !

**37b) Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable**
- Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi-longs
- Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
- Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
**CORYZA ! URGENT! Les petits des mamans ne tiennent pas longtemps ds ces lieux!* 
* Sortants de suite!

LES NOUVEAUX :

38b ) Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant le 3/08 !

39b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
40b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
GROS CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

41b ) Femelle âge ? brun tabby très sociable
VA AVEC 2 BB DE 2 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 2/08 !

42b ) Femelle âge ? blanche sociable
VA AVEC 4 BB DE 2 MOIS
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

43b ) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby timidou
Sortante le 3/08 !

44b ) Femelle 1 an noire très sociable 
45b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable 
Sont ensembles 
Sortantes le 4/08 !

46b ) Femelle abandon ? 5 ans gris tabby sociable
Sortante le 3/08 !

47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
48b ) Mâle 3 mois crème tabby et blanc
Sont ensembles et très sociables 
Sortants le 4/08 !

49b ) Femellle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
VA AVEC 3 BB DE 3 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 4/08 !

50b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc 
51b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

52b ) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante le 3/08 !

53b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc queue en panache très sociable 
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

54b ) Mâle âge ? noir très sociable
Sortant le 3/08 !

55b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
56b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

57b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc très sociable
DYSOREXIE
Sortant le 3/08 !

58b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

59b ) Femelle tatouage illisible 10 ans noire très sociable 
ATAXIE
Sortante de suite !

60b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
61b ) Mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby timide
Sont ensemble
CORYZA
Sortants le 2/08 !

62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable 
TOUTE SEULE EN BOX 
Sortante de suite !

63b ) Mâle castré 1 an brun tabby et blanc très sociable * *testé FIV FELV - 
INFECTION URINAIRE
Sortant ?


*

----------


## mirabelle94

lien doodle retrouvé et transmis à Ororus. 
j'ai également rempli le ddodle.

pour completer la remarque d'Ororus sur les dons j'ai pointé mes règlements jusqu'à la semaine 19  ( et même pour la semaine 18 je n'ai versé qu'une partie de la promesse) . 
donc, sauf erreur de ma part,  il resterait à verser de la semaine 20 à maintenant + un reliquat sur semaine 18.

----------


## sydney21

Si je peux me permettre, je sais que l'équipe soschatsnac est très occupée, mais effectivement si les dons des semaines passées pouvaient être répartis, ça boosterait peut-être les assos pour réserver des chats, parce que les promesses c'est bien, mais quand ça se concrétise c'est mieux !  :: 

D'autant que les gens vont pour certains être en vacances et que les dons n'arriveront sans doute pas tout de suite...or les dépenses véto, elles, ont déjà été faites...

Merci d'avance...

----------


## Marvella

*MP de masse envoyé aux départements 75 / 77 / 78 / 95 & 91.*

----------


## mirabelle94

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*Fasolac: 5 € pour 3a et 5 € pour 8a sans recu*
*Lady92 :* *40 € (10 euros chacun) avec reçu à partager entre 3a - 8a - 13b - 21b* 
*Misskat : 90 € avec ou sans reçu réparti comme tel : 
25 € pour 1a / 15 € pour 2a /10 € pour 3a / 30 € pour 4a / 10 € pour 13b 
Mirabelle94 : 30 € + 10 € = 40 € pour* *5a-6a-7a* (3 chatons qui sont ensemble) *avec ou sans reçu* 
*invite 17 : 100 € pour la 4a et pour la 10a avec ou sans reçu* 
*Nicole S. (Hors Rescue) : 60 € pour la 20b avec reçu (report à confirmer)
shenight76 : 10 €* *avec ou sans reçu
**Tacha* *: 20 € pour la mamy 20b* *(avec ou sans reçu) 
*
*TOTAL: 370 €*

*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* 

*Mirabelle94 : Prise en charge castration du 13b (tarif assoc base 30 € environ) avec reçu si possible 
mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 1a et 17b et 25b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
Lorris : Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 2a (tarif assoc) avec reçu (à confirmer)
Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso)
**Partenaire77 : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93
**
*_Merci par avance à tous les  donateurs, nous ne vous disons pas merci à chaque intervention pour  limiter les posts, mais il va de soi que vôtre aide nous est précieuse!_

*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AVANT JEUDI 2 AOUT MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE D’ÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.



LES PLUS ANCIENS: 


1a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite

**


2a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite

**

1a et 2a sont ensemble!
Ils viennent de chez un particulier! 
ILS SONT OK CHIENS tous les 2.
Sortants de suite !



4a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable
* :: *SUPER URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !

*


*LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**9a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

*
64a) Femelle 2 mois, brun rousse, sociable
65a) Mâle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable
66a) Femelle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable 
**Coryza! A cet âge ils ne tiendront pas bien longtemps.* **


*67a) Femelle noire, 1 an, très sociable
*** *URGENT! Avec 6 bébés de 15 jours!* **
* 
********************


ENDROIT B :* *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AVANT VENDREDI 3 AOUT* *MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE D’ÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


LE PLUS ANCIEN: 

13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+( à confirmer ) noir et blanc très sociable
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!! CORYZA*
*Sortant de suite !


**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* 
* 

16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
17b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
PLAIE AU COU**
Sortante de suite !
**

**21b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby* *Timidou mais sociable**
**URGENT! Ne supporte plus le box! Ne mange plus!* *
Sortant de suite !*
* 

22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite !
*
_23b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir  timidou mais sociable
 Sortant de suite ! 
Il est avec le 33b  et porte le numéro 34b ( confusion car erreur dans la description )_
*CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* 
*
24b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable* 
 :: * Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite!*
*
25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
** Coryza* *
 Sortant de suite !


27b) Femelle 8 ans brun tabby sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante de suite!

28b) Femelle 2 ans tricolore sociable
CORYZA
Sortante* *de suite!* 

*30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant de suite! 


33b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
34b ) Mâle 3 mois noir timide
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite ! 

35b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs timdou
36b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite !

**37b) Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable**
- Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi-longs
- Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
- Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
**CORYZA ! URGENT! Les petits des mamans ne tiennent pas longtemps ds ces lieux!* 
* Sortants de suite!

LES NOUVEAUX :

38b ) Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant le 3/08 !

39b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
40b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
GROS CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

41b ) Femelle âge ? brun tabby très sociable
VA AVEC 2 BB DE 2 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 2/08 !

42b ) Femelle âge ? blanche sociable
VA AVEC 4 BB DE 2 MOIS
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

43b ) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby timidou
Sortante le 3/08 !

44b ) Femelle 1 an noire très sociable 
45b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable 
Sont ensembles 
Sortantes le 4/08 !

46b ) Femelle abandon ? 5 ans gris tabby sociable
Sortante le 3/08 !

47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
48b ) Mâle 3 mois crème tabby et blanc
Sont ensembles et très sociables 
Sortants le 4/08 !

49b ) Femellle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
VA AVEC 3 BB DE 3 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 4/08 !

50b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc 
51b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

52b ) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante le 3/08 !

53b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc queue en panache très sociable 
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

54b ) Mâle âge ? noir très sociable
Sortant le 3/08 !

55b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
56b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

57b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc très sociable
DYSOREXIE
Sortant le 3/08 !

58b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

59b ) Femelle tatouage illisible 10 ans noire très sociable 
ATAXIE
Sortante de suite !

60b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
61b ) Mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby timide
Sont ensemble
CORYZA
Sortants le 2/08 !

62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable 
TOUTE SEULE EN BOX 
Sortante de suite !

63b ) Mâle castré 1 an brun tabby et blanc très sociable * *testé FIV FELV - 
INFECTION URINAIRE
Sortant ?

*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

RAPPEL IMPORTANT! Une sortie se fait à l'endroit A ce matin!!!!! SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER DITES LE!!! Nous ne sommes que 3 à marcher sur un pied et n'organiserons pas des sorties jusqu'à samedi qd la personne que NOUS N'AVONS PAS POUR L'ENDROIT B sera quasi aux portes de la fourrière. Pensez que nous avons un travail et une vie privée... Si vous savez que vous pouvez accueillir vous le savez quasiment tous déjà maintenant! Alors inutile de penser que votre protégé sera peut être pris par qqn d'autre... Ce ne sera pas le cas, Rescue et les protecteurs sont en vacances ou blindés, d'autres prennent le soleil et le "on ne peut pas tous les sauver c l'été" est là pour soulager les consciences. Eux n'ont qu'une vie et aimeraient juste qu'on s'y intéresse. Merci pour eux si vous pouvez faire qqch! Mais si vous doutez, hésitez, vous tâtez car x raison n'attendez pas! Restez dans le raisonnable pour nous aussi en termes d'organisation!

----------


## pouetpouet

> RAPPEL IMPORTANT! Une sortie se fait à l'endroit A ce matin!!!!! SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER DITES LE!!! Nous ne sommes que 3 à marcher sur un pied et n'organiserons pas des sorties jusqu'à samedi qd la personne que NOUS N'AVONS PAS POUR L'ENDROIT B sera quasi aux portes de la fourrière. Pensez que nous avons un travail et une vie privée... Si vous savez que vous pouvez accueillir vous le savez quasiment tous déjà maintenant! Alors inutile de penser que votre protégé sera peut être pris par qqn d'autre... Ce ne sera pas le cas, Rescue et les protecteurs sont en vacances ou blindés, d'autres prennent le soleil et le "on ne peut pas tous les sauver c l'été" est là pour soulager les consciences. Eux n'ont qu'une vie et aimeraient juste qu'on s'y intéresse. Merci pour eux si vous pouvez faire qqch! Mais si vous doutez, hésitez, vous tâtez car x raison n'attendez pas! Restez dans le raisonnable pour nous aussi en termes d'organisation!


journée chargée hier, pas pu vraiment me connecter.

Je me renseigne auprès de mon mari pr fourrière B.
pr la partie fourrière B - dépôt des chats chez nous avant qu'il ne file dans le nord.
ça lui fait faire détour, mais si vraiment personne ..
Avec relai , sydney pr 77-93 ?
mirabelle ?
merci de me donner le lien doodle svp.

ps  :Stick Out Tongue: r info chez les particuliers c'est un peu pareil, que ce soit chiens grandes tailles en urgence pr covoits grand parcours ou sortie chat c'est tjs les mêmes, quarantaine aussi. coup de gueule pas franchement pr ceux qui sont tjs présents.


****
edit / Mon mari pensait passer par reims pr remonter de suite sur le 59.mais si besoin , il repassera chez nous pr dépôt chats.me tenir au courant.nous avons 2 boites chats dont 1 grande (à nous). il sera à l'ouverture soit 9h00 à la fourrière.biz

----------


## fasolac

_En raison de la sortie de la minette 3a par une autre structure, je reporte mon don de la 3a vers le 9a.
Fasolac et Misskat ont egalement des dons pointes vers la 3a. 						_

qu'entendez vous par "sortie par une autre structure " ??  elle est sauvée ?
je reporte mon don vers le 2a alors

----------


## Verlaine

Oui c'est ça elle est sauvée et a été sortie par une autre asso.

----------


## Sév51

Bannière actualisée...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-31-fourrieres-saturees-67-chats-chatons-mamans-avt-jeu-2-ven-3-08-idf-61164/page-2.html#post1242092"][IMG]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/913072banfrpS3120120802v03animee.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## Gand

Quelqu'un propose un aller retour Paris / Strasbourg le 07/08 sur ce post, je me permet car je ne l'ai pas vu dans le récapitulatif sur ce post.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...-urgent-52471/

----------


## sydney21

Pouetpouet je peux récupérer les chats chez toi samedi si besoin, par contre es tu équipée au niveau boites de transport ? 

PS : pour mon coup de gueule c'était juste pour dire que les assos même de bonne volonté ne peuvent absorber tout le monde quand tu as une liste de 70 chats...En ce qui me concerne en ce moment plus de place pour un adulte, si j'en sors ce sont des chatons car ils posent moins de souci d'intégration en cette période, d'ailleurs j'envisage encore de faire quelque chose cette semaine mais le souci c'est qu'il y en a tellement que je ne sais même pas qui choisir (c'est horrible de devoir trancher et savoir qu'on va laisser d'autres chats en plan  :: ).

----------


## pouetpouet

> Pouetpouet je peux récupérer les chats chez toi samedi si besoin, par contre es tu équipée au niveau boites de transport ? 
> 
> PS : pour mon coup de gueule c'était juste pour dire que les assos même de bonne volonté ne peuvent absorber tout le monde quand tu as une liste de 70 chats...En ce qui me concerne en ce moment plus de place pour un adulte, si j'en sors ce sont des chatons car ils posent moins de souci d'intégration en cette période, d'ailleurs j'envisage encore de faire quelque chose cette semaine mais le souci c'est qu'il y en a tellement que je ne sais même pas qui choisir (c'est horrible de devoir trancher et savoir qu'on va laisser d'autres chats en plan ).



mince pas lu ton message,je viens de m'éditer plus haut.
donc au besoin oui, yannick peut prendre chats et les déposer chez nous avant de filer dans le nord.
Et on a deux boites chats. BIZ
(pas eu le lien doole- mais faut que je  vérifie).
Pr le moment j'ai une minette avec 5 babys dans sdb - une première pr moi.Et l'asso doit la récup vendredi soir.
Je ne me propose plus sur le long terme en ce moment car le week-end prochain on part et ma mère devra s'occuper de 3 BA et 2 chats et elle a 70 ans. ::  mais pas de soucis pr des récups courant samedi. BIZ

----------


## invite 17

je ne vois plus la famille 10 a ( ancien 41 a sur la semaine 30 ), ont-ils été pris par une structure exterieure ? car j'avais affecté un don de 50 € pour cette famille.

je suis trés attristée par tous ceux qui ne sont plus dans la liste de l'endroit b, petits minous anonymes dont nous ne verrons jamais les jolis yeux !!!!

----------


## ULTRA67

Bonjour . je m'étais propsé la semaine dérniére pour fa de 4 bb et on m'a répondu qu'on reportait cela cette semaine . hors je ne vois pas ma proposition sur la réca . Je suis dispo pour FAQ de 15 jours pour bb ou mére avec ses petits ou chat adulte .

----------


## Ruby_kub

Tu es forcément limité à 15 jours où tu pourrais pousser un peu plus pour une maman avec chatons?

----------


## sydney21

> je ne vois plus la famille 10 a ( ancien 41 a sur la semaine 30 ), ont-ils été pris par une structure exterieure ? car j'avais affecté un don de 50  pour cette famille.



.


> *Pour info, les chats ôtés dans la liste A ont trouvé une solution en direct.*

----------


## misskat

_ la minette 3a  ayant été sortie par une autre structure,
 je reporte mon don de la 3a vers le 9a.

_

----------


## sydney21

Invite17 merci de nous dire si tu reportes ton don sur d'autres chats ou pas.

----------


## ULTRA67

Je suis a villeneuve le roi , dans le 94 .

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Je suis a villeneuve le roi , dans le 94 .


Mince! Du coup comme on a eu l'info (du coup peut être mal comprise) il y a un jour ou 2 de votre indispo car vs auriez eu soit maman soit chatons depuis ce we... Je vous renvoie tout à l'heure le formulaire FA. Désolée encore!

----------


## Lady92

Si vous n'etes pas dispo maintenant parce que vous partez en congés, mais que vous pouvez accueillir à votre retour, manifestez vous maintenant !
 ::   Seuls 3 réservés  ::

----------


## partenaire77

Une sortie de l'endroit A qui vient de se terminer puisque du fait d'un retard ce matin j'ai du annuler le rendez-vous avec la FA des lapins et les emmener cet après-midi seulement.
Voici les photos:



Un genre de blanc de hotot à poil long.



Le bélier n'est pas à son avantage; il a un pelage gris bleu bien plus beau dans la réalité; c'est la faute du photographe . :: 



Si je ne me trompe pas, le vieux Léon, qui a toujours de la voix et de l'appétit.



8a mâle castré brun tabby 4 ans, maigre, anorexie.
Lui est plus réservé et inquiet.

Les 2 devraient pouvoir passer leur quarantaine chez moi; je mettrai des nouvelles et d'autres photos.

----------


## sydney21

*PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'UNE ASSOC

*- Ruby_kub (28) : FALD après quarantaine à partir de fin septembre pour la maman 4a (si sociable congénères), peut aussi garder les bébés temporairement si elle peut obtenir de l'aide et conseils pour la gestion des bb
- bbpo (94) proposait la semaine dernière FALD après fin aout. Actuellement en congés je suppose que c'est toujours d'actualité.
- Lyzous (Yonne) : FA pour une fratrie ou une famille a partir de fin Aout debut Septembre
- Ultra67 (94) : dispo pour FAQ de 15 jours pour bb ou mère avec ses petits ou chat adulte 
- Animaux74 ( 74 ) : FALD pour 2 chats sociables
*

PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN FA

*-association chat d'or (91rp) : Si FAQ et et FALD (le tout en RP) on prend les 1a et 2a 


*CHATS RESERVES

*MUKITZA:
20b) Femelle 16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
FALD vivrelibre 

Contact Venise :
8a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable=> sorti
12a) mâle 16 ans FIV+ roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable => sorti
FAQ : Partenaire77 FALD : Kristina
*
SORTIES FOURRIERES
*
*Endroit A* : Pouicpouinette, jeudi plutôt le matin
Fina_Flora dispo samedi 
*Endroit B* : mari Pouetpouet samedi matin 
Sydney21 : relais Meaux ou Claye => Villemomble
Virginiedu95 : En relais co voit de l'endroit B si jamais, vendredi, elle va chez Pouet Pouet à 17h, donc jouable.
Se redirige ensuite vers le 95.

*COVOIT / MATERIEL DISPO*

- Lady92 : 1 box et quelques sacs Ikea
- Ruby_kub : *Train*= _Paris (Est) (75)_ (15h58) - _Reims (centre) (51)_ (16h44) + *Voiture*= _Reims - Bétheniville (51 limite 08)_ : peut prendre un chat (me prévenir pour chopper un caisse désinfectable si jamais) *le samedi 4/8
*- Gand : Départ Paris Gare de l'Est à 10h 40 via Metz (57) Nancy (54) pour arriver à Remiremont (88) *Le 16 août 
*- Mirabelle94 : Possibilité en milieu de journée, jeudi ou samedi, d'un relais entre 77 (secteur croissy / Pontault) à destination de Paris ou proche Banlieue. eventuellement, si nécessaire, possibilité d'aller plus loin sur le 77 pour chercher les minous , tout dépend ensuite de l'endroit où il faudra les emmener.
-Ororus : jeudi 2 aout je fais Paris/Toulon, départ à 12h49. Peut prendre 1 caisse.
- Fina flora : je ferais Palaiseau (91) vers Maule (78) jeudi et je pourrais prendre 1 ou des chats de l'endroit A en relais pour la nuit de mercredi à jeudi si besoin
- *PARIS => STRASBOURG/SELESTAT - ET STRASBOURG => PARIS pr chats/caisses! URGENT!*

----------


## lynt

64 à 67a seraient les nouveaux d'après la numérotation.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable 
> TOUTE SEULE EN BOX 
> Sortante de suite
> 
> c'est la soeur de 39 et 40 ? tiendra pas longtemps seule !!!!
> 
> contente pour ce beau tabby*


Non pas la soeur car toute seule mais effectivement tu as raison elle va pas tenir longtemps si petite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour cette proposition :

-association chat d'or (91rp) : Si FAQ et et FALD (le tout en RP) on prend les 1a et 2a 

Est ce que ULTRA67 pourrait pas faire la quarantaine et ensuite bbpo pourrait faire FALD après ? Elles sont toutes les deux dans le 94 !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 64 à 67a seraient les nouveaux d'après la numérotation.


EXACT

----------


## lynt

Ça ferait une quarantaine d'un mois environ à assurer pour Ultra67 (bbpo dispo fin août), pour deux chats adultes. bbpo joignable par portable pour savoir exactement si toujours dispo et à partir de quand ?

----------


## mirabelle94

désolée de resservir le plat,  ::   je sens que je vais me faire des ami(e)s mais tant pis !
 mais on ne va tout de même pas laisser mourir cette minette noire avec ses petits alors qu'il y a la solution de la pension pour elle  :: 
et aussi pour d'autres minous de la fourrière B qui est surchargée !!!
 c'est pas possible  !    :: 
( il me semble qu'on partait pour 5 chats pour la pension, alors cette chatte avec des petits c'est peut-être compliqué en pension,  il faut peut-être la mettre en FA et envoyer en pension un minou prévu pour une FA . je ne sais pas???)

----------


## sydney21

Je vais voir pour réserver 2 chatons de l'endroit B, le souci c'est que je n'arrive pas à choisir lesquels...j'en suis malade d'avance pour ceux qui resteront sur le carreau... ::

----------


## Sév51

*Sarah*, voilà la bannière actualisée...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-31-fourrieres-saturees-67-chats-chatons-mamans-avt-jeu-2-ven-3-08-idf-61164/page-2.html#post1242092"][IMG]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/913072banfrpS3120120802v03animee.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## sydney21

Je n'ai aucun critère non plus sur les sexes ou les couleurs, par contre Heliums qui fera la quarantaine ne sera pas dispo en journée donc elle m'a précisé "pas trop de soins si possible", or là ils ont quasiment tous le coryza de toute façon...
Et le souci c'est qu'il y en a beaucoup tout seuls, mais je ne peux pas mettre 2 chatons qui étaient seuls ensemble en quarantaine, si ?  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Je n'ai aucun critère non plus sur les sexes ou les couleurs, par contre Heliums qui fera la quarantaine ne sera pas dispo en journée donc elle m'a précisé "pas trop de soins si possible", or là ils ont quasiment tous le coryza de toute façon...
> Et le souci c'est qu'il y en a beaucoup tout seuls, mais je ne peux pas mettre 2 chatons qui étaient seuls ensemble en quarantaine, si ?


Du moment qu'ils étaient au même endroit, même chatterie, c pareil.
Et ils ont tous du coryza, je pense, encore que.
A voir si Heliums ce n'est pas gênant, car tout dépend combien de temps ils restent.
Ils ne sont pas tous toujours trop mals, ça dépend de l'état de départ.

----------


## Sév51

_mis à jour le 1/08/12 - à 16h56 - Mirabelle94
_*
RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS* :*
Fasolac: 5  pour 2a et 5  pour 8a sans recu**
Lady92 :* *40  (10 euros chacun) avec reçu à partager entre 9a - 8a - 13b - 21b**
Misskat : 90  avec ou sans reçu réparti comme tel :**25  pour 1a / 15  pour 2a /10  pour 9a / 30  pour 4a / 10  pour 13b**
Mirabelle94 : 40  pour* *les plus urgents endroit B qui arriveront à sortir* *avec ou sans reçu**
Invite 17 : 100  pour la 4a et pour la 10a avec ou sans reçu* 
*Nicole S.* (Hors Rescue) : *60  pour la 20b avec reçu* (report à confirmer)*
Shenight76 : 10 * *avec ou sans reçu**
Tacha* *: 20  pour la mamy 20b* *(avec ou sans reçu)**
TROCA :* *20 * *pour ceux qui n'ont pas de don affecté** (avec reçu)**

TOTAL: 390 **


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Mirabelle94 : Prise en charge castration du 13b (tarif assoc base 30  environ) avec reçu si possible**
Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 1a et 17b et 25b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
Lorris : Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 2a (tarif assoc) avec reçu (à confirmer)
Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso)
**Partenaire77* : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

Merci par avance à tous  les donateurs, nous ne vous disons pas merci à chaque intervention pour  limiter les posts, mais il va de soi que vôtre aide nous est précieuse!

*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## Lady92

Genre un trajet de 2h max pour l aller
Lille ou Rouen ou. ..ca doit pouvoir etre dans ces eaux la
Il faut aussi que je sache au plus tard pour vendredi debut d apres midi pour que je puisse prendre le billet, samedi je ne pourrais pas :-(

----------


## SarahC

> Genre un trajet de 2h max pour l aller
> Lille ou Rouen ou. ..ca doit pouvoir etre dans ces eaux la


Ok. Je vois comment avancer, car comme tu es seule, ce serait 2 voire 3 caisses max.... Mais ça peut grandement aider...

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Dans l ideal il y en aurait combien a emmener? Je peux tenter de voir si je peux trouver un accompagnant


Ben tout dépend si on a un relais direction Domfront, auquel cas 5-6 caisses c parfait. Mais je ne sais pas jusqu'à où Babe pourrait venir, et si les personnes (voir sujet) sont dispo qd tu l'es. Ca implique aussi de le faire sans attendre, car jamais on ne trouvera une nuit pour 5 ou 6 de samedi à dimanche, à moins d'un miracle. Faudrait voir.... Mais sur le sujet je sais pas si c pas que vendredi que ça colle.

----------


## sylki

j'ai une cage qui se libère, je peux prendre les plus petits 1 mois car ont besoin de soins réguliers et je suis là, il y en a 5 si j'ai bien compté ... pas trés sérieux mais suis malade aussi de ces listes sans fin ...
si ça peut t'aider dans ton choix Sydney, combien souhaiterais tu en sortir ?

----------


## SarahC

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...hanasie-61617/

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...er-mort-61626/

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...hanasie-61616/


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

> j'ai une cage qui se libère, je peux prendre les plus petits 1 mois car ont besoin de soins réguliers et je suis là, il y en a 5 si j'ai bien compté ... pas trés sérieux mais suis malade aussi de ces listes sans fin ...
> si ça peut t'aider dans ton choix Sydney, combien souhaiterais tu en sortir ?


pas très sérieux non plus pour moi d'en reprendre mais quand on n' a pas le choix...en espérant que les adoptions reprennent sans trop tarder...

J'en prendrais donc 2, comme ça ils feront la quarantaine ensemble, vu que j'ai une FAQ autant en profiter plutôt qu'en prendre un maintenant et un autre la semaine prochaine...

----------


## sylki

oui, c'est trés important qu'ils soient ensembles, ça les stimule et les aide émotionellement, bon courage !

----------


## SarahC

> Dans l ideal il y en aurait combien a emmener? Je peux tenter de voir si je peux trouver un accompagnant


Si jamais on fini par ENFIN mettre en place un truc av la pension, on a :
*train direct sans changement pour Flers*

Au départ de Montparnasse....

Ca peut être une idée... 

*Mais un à deux c'est mieux, et avis aux personnes qui n'ont pas de frais ou peu en train!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

On peut en sauver au moins 5.... Et plus, si FA longue durée.....

SI........ On aboutit avec les FA en RP et au delà pour la maman........

SI....... On boucle les transports..... 

Entre autres....................... 

Ca, ça concerne Babe....

Et il y a toutes les autres pistes!!

JE CONSEILLE AUX ASSOCS D'APPELER sans attendre les fourrières si elles ont posé leur choix, cela les mettra en sécurité. Profitez en pour leur demander une mise à jour de la liste, et passez nous les infos ensuite.

Merci!

----------


## SarahC

Je pense que si on fait "train", le temps de rapatrier, caser, même si ça implique un coup de main et de BRAS pour aller à la gare, etc, et surtout héberger à Paris intra muros une nuit, l'option samedi est plus gérable, surtout en termes de frais, car sans tarifs, pas évident. 
On voit ce que cela donne en termes de pistes voitures, on étudie tout, et on avisera. Merci à toi! Dans tous les cas, à "toute seule" ce n'est pas top, déjà parce que c pas super ambiance, et aussi car on n'en sauvera pas "assez" si je puis me permettre.

Il faut donc des FA d'une nuit, des personnes qui peuvent accompagner, des personnes qui peuvent loger ds Paris même ou se déplacer un tout petit peu (pas trop loin, il faut rester raisonnable) ce qui implique une centralisation, car on ne peut pas passer le WE (surtout que personne n'est dispo vendredi après 20h) pour organiser. Il faut faire simple et efficace. 

Donc besoin de gens sur Paris, dispo le jour où les chats sortiraient (samedi) mobiles en transport, et des points pas éloignés pour ne pas avoir à gérer X personnes le matin ou que sais je.... MERCI!



*LISEZ LE SUJET CI DESSOUS, MEMBRES DE PARIS!!!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...4/#post1244334




*JE PENSE QU'ON VA ABOUTIR SUR CETTE FICHUE HISTOIRE DE PENSION!!!*

Si quelqu'un veut bien réexpliquer et clarifier, et aussi nous dire du coup en MP si des points restent obscurs...
Et surtout contacter les donateurs potentiels de la semaine passée pour que l'on liste à part ces pistes là, on va peut être commencer à avancer à grands pas.

Ca ne résoud pas le SOS, ça le décante et vide des box!

Et je rappelle que ce n'est pas L'ASSSOCIATION de BABE78, mais la PENSION; 2 comptes distincts, 2 comptabilités distinctes, pas de reçu possible pour la pension, mais possibilité, bien EVIDEMMENT que d'autres assocs y aient recours!! Le but n'est pas de trouver des pensionnaires à cette pension pour que Babe78 s'achète des nouvelles fringues ou je ne sais quelle connerie, mais bien de SAUVER DES VIES SI JAMAIS QUELQU'UN EN DOUTAIT ENCORE!

----------


## SarahC

*Elle a une FA courant septembre!

Elle a une assoc qui la couvre de façon sûre!

Elle n'a pas de FA temporaire! Ca peut être un mois, ou 15 j + 15 j, mais 

DEMAIN LE VETO PASSE ET ELLE PEUT DISPARAITRE A JAMAIS DES LISTES!!!*
*
QUI PEUT AIDER EN RP??!!! ON AURAIT UNE POSSIBILITE NON CONFIRMEE DE 15  JOURS!! DEJA SI ON TROUVAIT LA SUITE CA AIDERAIT, ON POURRAIT LA  RESERVER!!!

**LE VETO A APPELE MARDI POUR DIRE QU'ELLE ETAIT EN URGENCE!!!!!* 


***************************

*

4a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable
* :: *SUPER URGENT! Va avec 4 bébés de 1 mois (3 mâles et 1 femelle!)*  :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite !

*

----------


## pouetpouet

*13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+( à confirmer ) noir et blanc très sociable
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!! CORYZA*
*Sortant de suite* 

ne peut-il profiter du système de la pension pr enfin sortir  ?

----------


## SarahC

Si, justement, il est concerné.

----------


## TanjaK

FA d'une nuit possible pour un chat chez Chedu Paris 11.

Sinon je veux bien parrainer un chat pour la pension (je n'ai pas suivi tout le sujet mais l'option a apparemment été retenu).

----------


## SarahC

> FA d'une nuit possible pour un chat chez Chedu Paris 11.
> 
> Sinon je veux bien parrainer un chat pour la pension (je n'ai pas suivi tout le sujet mais l'option a apparemment été retenu).


http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...4/#post1244334

Tu veux bien me compléter le sujet? Merci!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Excusez du peu, mais BORDEL ON LA SAUVE ENFIN!!!



Ultra67 pourra laccueillir qq semaines, même s'il faut un relais! Idéalement le WE du 25/26, voire avant, mais pas au-delà!
C'est DEJA SUPER BIEN!!!! Reste à trouver le relais entre elle et Ruby-Kub!  ::

----------


## invite 17

pour moi c'est toujours d'accord pour la pension 120 €

----------


## menhir

Bien sûr, promesse de don maintenue pour un chat pendant deux mois, soit 60 euros. Si manquait un don de 30 euros pour clôturer un box (5 places), me prévenir et mettrait au pot 60 euros pour ce mois d'août mais rien pour septembre (du moins pour l'instant), ce serait dommage de rater un box pour 30 euros !.
Espère que la petite mère courage noiraude voit enfin le bout du tunnel.
Merci pour eux.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'UNE ASSOC

*- Ruby_kub (28) : FALD après quarantaine à partir de fin septembre pour la maman 4a (si sociable congénères), peut aussi garder les bébés temporairement si elle peut obtenir de l'aide et conseils pour la gestion des bb
- bbpo (94) proposait la semaine dernière FALD après fin aout. Actuellement en congés je suppose que c'est toujours d'actualité. 
- Lyzous (Yonne) : FA pour une fratrie ou une famille a partir de fin Aout debut Septembre
- Ultra67 (94) : dispo pour FAQ de 15 jours pour bb ou mère avec ses petits ou chat adulte 
- Animaux74 ( 74 ) : FALD pour 2 chats sociables
*

PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN FA

*-association chat d'or (91rp) : Si FAQ et et FALD (le tout en RP) on prend les 1a et 2a 


*CHATS RESERVES

*MUKITZA:
20b) Femelle 16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
FALD vivrelibre 

Contact Venise :
8a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable=> sorti
12a) mâle 16 ans FIV+ roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable => sorti
FAQ : Partenaire77 FALD : Kristina

La patte de l'espoir :
   4a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable
 :: SUPER URGENT! :: *
L'un de ses petits est mort et ils lui en ont ajouté 2! 
Elle ne tiendra pas les coup lgts et les petits non plus!
Sortants de suite ! *  
*
SORTIES FOURRIERES
*
*Endroit A* : Pouicpouinette, jeudi plutôt le matin
Fina_Flora dispo samedi 
*Endroit B* : mari Pouetpouet samedi matin 
Sydney21 : relais Meaux ou Claye => Villemomble
Virginiedu95 : En relais co voit de l'endroit B si jamais, vendredi, elle va chez Pouet Pouet à 17h, donc jouable.
Se redirige ensuite vers le 95.

*COVOIT / MATERIEL DISPO*

- Lady92 : 1 box et quelques sacs Ikea
- Ruby_kub : *Train*= _Paris (Est) (75)_ (15h58) - _Reims (centre) (51)_ (16h44) + *Voiture*= _Reims - Bétheniville (51 limite 08)_ : peut prendre un chat (me prévenir pour chopper un caisse désinfectable si jamais) *le samedi 4/8
*- Gand : Départ Paris Gare de l'Est à 10h 40 via Metz (57) Nancy (54) pour arriver à Remiremont (88) *Le 16 août 
*- Mirabelle94 : Possibilité en milieu de journée, jeudi ou samedi, d'un relais entre 77 (secteur croissy / Pontault) à destination de Paris ou proche Banlieue. eventuellement, si nécessaire, possibilité d'aller plus loin sur le 77 pour chercher les minous , tout dépend ensuite de l'endroit où il faudra les emmener.
-Ororus : jeudi 2 aout je fais Paris/Toulon, départ à 12h49. Peut prendre 1 caisse.
- Fina flora : je ferais Palaiseau (91) vers Maule (78) jeudi et je pourrais prendre 1 ou des chats de l'endroit A en relais pour la nuit de mercredi à jeudi si besoin
- *PARIS => STRASBOURG/SELESTAT - ET STRASBOURG => PARIS pr chats/caisses! URGENT!*

----------


## animaux74

Il reste combien de chats à sauver en tout ?

----------


## sandrinea

Je maintiens ma promesse de dons pour 2 mois de pension pour 1a et 2a, éventuellement prête à aider pour d'autres.
Juste me contacter pour indiquer à qui payer.

----------


## Lyzous

Je maintiens bien entendu ma promesse de dons général.

----------


## mirabelle94

voici le lien pour le sujet "pension", 
*
Besoins  pour  le  systeme  de  pension
*
merci aux donatrices de m'envoyer un mp pour confirmer leurs dons pour ce  système de pension et de m'envoyer aussi leurs modifications  éventuelles ( de montant ou d'attribution...)

----------


## SarahC

> Bah voui car si c'est en cage, une maman et ses petits ça fait short non ?? Sarah C , Sidney21 qu'en pensez vous ???



Ca dépend des chats déjà présents, si tout le monde est vacciné à jour, et une cage pour une maman, je dirais qu'elles le sont déjà assez en fourrière. Le mieux c'est un parc à BB qui permet à la mère de fuir sa progéniture une fois qu'elle n'a plus envie d'allaiter. En cage, elle ne peut RIEN faire à part faire "nichons"... Désolée, mais c'est un peu mon résumé...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui Ruby-Kub, la minette noire est officiellement réservée!!!

----------


## SarahC

Pour la pension, on avance, mais on n'avance pas du tout pour qui les y amène!!!! 

On peut là encore tenter de trouver des dons pour les co-voitureurs, mais sans cela, si personne, on a tout dans l'os! 

Qui a du temps, dispo, tarifs avantageux en train, CE SAMEDI, pour chats en SOS? (RP)

----------


## Morgane2404

> Ca dépend des chats déjà présents, si tout le monde est vacciné à jour, et une cage pour une maman, je dirais qu'elles le sont déjà assez en fourrière. Le mieux c'est un parc à BB qui permet à la mère de fuir sa progéniture une fois qu'elle n'a plus envie d'allaiter. En cage, elle ne peut RIEN faire à part faire "nichons"... Désolée, mais c'est un peu mon résumé...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Oui Ruby-Kub, la minette noire est officiellement réservée!!!


Oui tout les chats sont vaccinés et à jour (rappel compris). 
Concernant la maman je répondais à Ruby ;-) 

En dernier recours je proposait donc pour des chatons de préférence car je n'ai pas de parc à BB.... et dans ce cas peut être 2 par cages ? 

PAr contre je n'ai pas d'assos pour me couvrir ...

----------


## sydney21

Voilà je viens de réserver 2 chatons, choix très difficile comme je l'avais dit hier, donc au final je prends 2 chatons qui sont seuls actuellement, au moins ils auront le plaisir d'être ensemble en quarantaine et ensuite d'avoir de nombreux copains à la maison.

Sont donc à retirer de la liste :

*25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
** Coryza 
Sortant de suite !

*
*30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant de suite! 
*

----------


## SarahC

Ah ben super! En plus ils sont "des grands" et ont de fait moins de chances! 
Et ils auront un copain!!

Sylki, avez vous pu réserver les vôtres? 

Demain AM on a un co voit endroit A, en quelle direction doivent aller les A?

Car avec les diverses sorties, on devra le faire en plusieurs temps!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Babe78 réserve le:

*13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+( à confirmer ) noir et blanc très sociable
** URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!! CORYZA*
*Sortant de suite !
*

----------


## SarahC

*HELP!!!
*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...4/#post1244334

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...5/#post1244905


On n'a pas X places en stockage, et pour les chats, sortir et partir  direct, c'est l'idéal! Surtout que pour l'instant l'organisation  entière, c'est pour ma pomme. 

ON A BESOIN DE VOUS!!!

Ca n'arrange pas Lady92 samedi, qui pourrait la remplacer? ON A BESOIN DE 2 PERSONNES!!!

Et on a besoin de BRAS, dans tous les cas!!!!! 

Et si on le peut, on peut tenter de voir combien coute le billet le plus  "sympa" et tenter de l'intégrer aux dons pour pension, après tout c'est  "pour la pension", en termes de direction, mais pour sauver des chats  de "l'association".

Si je ne suis pas claire, me le dire, mais bon, ça bouge tellement peu  que pour sauver des adultes, si vous avez mieux, me faire signe!!!


ON ESPERE ENCORE UNE FALD AUSSI POUR CERTAINS; ET UNE QUARANTAINE EN RP!!!! 


Je dois quitter le net de suite, soyez sages  :: 

ET AIDEZ MOI A ORGANISER CE BEAU BORDEL!!!! ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER ET  ON A BESOIN D'AIDE MEME JUSTE POUR METTRE DE L'ORDRE DANS LES SUJETS,  LES SUIVRE!!! 

J'en ai lancé au moins 5 depuis hier soir, je vous invite à remonter dans mon profil, ils concernent tous ce SOS!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 :: * Pensez à repasser en revue le sujet, et à EDITER les messages devenus inutiles car on vous a pris en compte ou répondu! Important pour le futur pointage des dons, et pour ne pas noyer les lecteurs! MERCI!!*  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE CE JOUR MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.



LES PLUS ANCIENS: 


1a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite

**


2a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  
Sortant de suite

**

1a et 2a sont ensemble!
Ils viennent de chez un particulier! 
ILS SONT OK CHIENS tous les 2.
Sortants de suite !
*
*LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**9a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

*
64a) Femelle 2 mois, brun rousse, sociable
65a) Mâle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable
66a) Femelle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable 
**Coryza! A cet âge ils ne tiendront pas bien longtemps.* **


*67a) Femelle noire, 1 an, très sociable
*** *URGENT! Avec 6 bébés de 15 jours!* **
* 
********************


ENDROIT B :* *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AVANT VENDREDI 3 AOUT* *MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.

**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* 
* 

16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
17b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
PLAIE AU COU**
Sortante de suite !
**

**21b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby**Timidou mais sociable**
**URGENT! Ne supporte plus le box! Ne mange plus!* *
Sortant de suite !*
* 

22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite !
*
_23b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir  timidou mais sociable
 Sortant de suite ! 
Il est avec le 33b  et porte le numéro 34b ( confusion car erreur dans la description )
_
*CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* 
*
24b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable* 
 :: * Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite!*
*
25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
** Coryza* *
 Sortant de suite !


27b) Femelle 8 ans brun tabby sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante de suite!

28b) Femelle 2 ans tricolore sociable
CORYZA
Sortante* *de suite!* 

*30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant de suite! 


33b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
34b ) Mâle 3 mois noir timide
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite ! 

35b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs timdou
36b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite !

**37b) Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable**
- Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi-longs
- Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
- Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
**CORYZA ! URGENT! Les petits des mamans ne tiennent pas longtemps ds ces lieux!* 
* Sortants de suite!

LES NOUVEAUX :

38b ) Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant le 3/08 !

39b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
40b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
GROS CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

41b ) Femelle âge ? brun tabby très sociable
VA AVEC 2 BB DE 2 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 2/08 !

42b ) Femelle âge ? blanche sociable
VA AVEC 4 BB DE 2 MOIS
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

43b ) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby timidou
Sortante le 3/08 !

44b ) Femelle 1 an noire très sociable 
45b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable 
Sont ensembles 
Sortantes le 4/08 !

46b ) Femelle abandon ? 5 ans gris tabby sociable
Sortante le 3/08 !

47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
48b ) Mâle 3 mois crème tabby et blanc
Sont ensembles et très sociables 
Sortants le 4/08 !

49b ) Femellle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
VA AVEC 3 BB DE 3 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 4/08 !

50b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc 
51b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

52b ) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante le 3/08 !

53b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc queue en panache très sociable 
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

54b ) Mâle âge ? noir très sociable
Sortant le 3/08 !

55b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
56b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

57b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc très sociable
DYSOREXIE
Sortant le 3/08 !

58b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

59b ) Femelle tatouage illisible 10 ans noire très sociable 
ATAXIE
Sortante de suite !

60b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
61b ) Mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby timide
Sont ensemble
CORYZA
Sortants le 2/08 !

62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable 
TOUTE SEULE EN BOX 
Sortante de suite !

63b ) Mâle castré 1 an brun tabby et blanc très sociable * *testé FIV FELV - 
INFECTION URINAIRE


*

----------


## Lady92

::  Il est encore temps de proposer ce que vous pouvez offrir à ces chats, pour espérer leur sauver la vie :

- un accueil de transit (de 1 nuit à 2-3 jours)
- une quarantaine de 15 jours (il faut avoir ses propres chats ou FA vaccinés et à jour et avoir une pièce pour un isolement complet du chat que vous accueillererz en quarantaine)
- un accueil plus long de 1 mois à jusqu'à ce qu'il soit adopté
- un don qui pourra encourager une asso à sortir l'un d'eux (il n'y a pas de petits dons 1eur + 1 eur +... finissent par faire beaucoup)
- un covoiturage (c'est la période des vacances, il vous reste peut être une place dans la voiture pour caser un box de transport)
- un cotrain (avec chat déposé sur le quai de départ et récupéré sur le quai à la gare d'arrivée)
- un coup de main logistique en RP...
- un coup de fil à un ami pour lui demander s'il ne peut pas aider d'une manière ou d'une autre

Si vous ne pouvez pas accueillir maintenant, car départ en vacances ou que sais je, dites quand vous serez disponible pour accueillir, ca permet de pouvoir anticiper, et de peut être trouver un accueil intermédiaire avant votre retour

 ::  Beaucoup de possibilités... tout le monde peut faire un petit quelque chose... ne soyez pas indifférents à ces numéros, derrière chaque numéro se cache une vie, et chaque vie est unique...  :: 
*
IL EST ENCORE TEMPS... MAIS BIENTOT IL SERA TROP TARD

**ENCORE 5 A L'ENDROIT A* et*  PLUS DE 50 A L'ENDROIT B...* IRREMEDIABLEMENT, LA FOURRIERE VA DEVOIR FAIRE DE LA PLACE

----------


## SarahC

> Si les 1a & 2a sont pris en charge, je reporte mon don pour 2 mois de pension pour 2 chats de l'endroit B.


Ils le sont grâce à vos dons, justement. Ils sont sauvés par la pension, justement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...4/#post1244334

*ENCORE BESOIN DE BRAS!!!!
*

 *On doit centraliser les sorties fourrières de l'endroit A et de l'endroit B à Montparnasse.

L'un des co voit vient du sud de la RP, l'autre de l'est.

**2 chats ds la première, la deuxième, je ne sais pas encore, 4, 5, 6?**Il faudra définir avec les co voitureuses où chercher les chats.**Il  faut impérativement des sacs Ikea pour mettre les boites des chats  dedans, on a évité 5 accidents en métro et RER ainsi, et à plusieurs, on  se doit de respecter la sécurité maximale.
**
Sud de Paris, c'est qq part dans le 94. A mon sens. Ou autre.

Est, c'est station Villemomble, ds le 93.*

*Sinon, il y a aussi une maman à amener dans le 94, mais ça, ça ne concerne pas le trajet en train.*

*Et des petits, côté 93, là encore, j'attends Sylki pour me dire où ils vont.* 

 :: *NOUS  MANQUONS CLAIREMENT DE BRAS!!!! ET DE MONDE SUR LES DEUX SECTEURS, LE  BUT EST QUE CE NE SOIT PAS UN PARCOURS DU COMBATTANT ET QUE CELA NE  COMPORTE AUCUN RISQUE POUR LES CHATS!*  ::

----------


## sandrinea

Je n'avais pas compris, désolée! Pas de problème, je maintiens et éventuellement contactez moi si vous avez de la place pour en sauver d'autres.

----------


## babe78

sarahc m'a convaincu de maintenir la proposition de la pension dans l'intérêt des chats uniquement

du coup, nous devions décider en urgence pour les chats de la fourrière a car réservation aujourd'hui donc j'ai réservé les plus anciens et ce soir, nous allons faire un point précis pour voir le nombre de chats qui pourront sortir de la fourrière b

----------


## invite 17

Merci Babe  :Smile:

----------


## sydney21

Merci Babe78 pour ton aide  ::

----------


## SarahC

POUR MEMOIRE, toute assoc en panne de FA peut passer par ce système là, ce n'est pas le sauvetage de Babe, mais le sauvetage DES CHATS! 

Il nous manque tjs des bras sur la RP SAMEDI, RP ET PARIS!!

Alors si vous êtes dispo, en congés, etc, PARTICIPEZ!

Vous les verrez EN VRAI, et je pense que rien de tel pour matérialiser un SOS !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE!!!!!!!!!!

*
*LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**9a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

*
64a) Femelle 2 mois, brun rousse, sociable
65a) Mâle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable
66a) Femelle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable 
**Coryza! A cet âge ils ne tiendront pas bien longtemps.* **


*67a) Femelle noire, 1 an, très sociable
*** *URGENT! Avec 6 bébés de 15 jours!* **
* 
********************


ENDROIT B :* *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AVANT VENDREDI 3 AOUT* *MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.

**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* 
* 

16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
17b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
PLAIE AU COU**
Sortante de suite !
**

**21b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby**Timidou mais sociable**
**URGENT! Ne supporte plus le box! Ne mange plus!* *
Sortant de suite !*
* 

22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite !
*
_23b) Mâle 3-4 mois noir  timidou mais sociable
 Sortant de suite ! 
Il est avec le 33b  et porte le numéro 34b ( confusion car erreur dans la description )
_
*CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* 
*
24b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable* 
 :: * Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite!*
*

27b) Femelle 8 ans brun tabby sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante de suite!

28b) Femelle 2 ans tricolore sociable
CORYZA
Sortante* *de suite!* 
*

33b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
34b ) Mâle 3 mois noir timide
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite ! 

35b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs timdou
36b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite !

**37b) Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable**
- Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi-longs
- Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
- Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
**CORYZA ! URGENT! Les petits des mamans ne tiennent pas longtemps ds ces lieux!* 
* Sortants de suite!

LES NOUVEAUX :

38b ) Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant le 3/08 !

39b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
40b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
GROS CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

41b ) Femelle âge ? brun tabby très sociable
VA AVEC 2 BB DE 2 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 2/08 !

42b ) Femelle âge ? blanche sociable
VA AVEC 4 BB DE 2 MOIS
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

43b ) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby timidou
Sortante le 3/08 !

44b ) Femelle 1 an noire très sociable 
45b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable 
Sont ensembles 
Sortantes le 4/08 !

46b ) Femelle abandon ? 5 ans gris tabby sociable
Sortante le 3/08 !

47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
48b ) Mâle 3 mois crème tabby et blanc
Sont ensembles et très sociables 
Sortants le 4/08 !

49b ) Femellle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
VA AVEC 3 BB DE 3 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 4/08 !

50b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc 
51b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

52b ) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante le 3/08 !

53b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc queue en panache très sociable 
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

54b ) Mâle âge ? noir très sociable
Sortant le 3/08 !

55b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
56b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

57b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc très sociable
DYSOREXIE
Sortant le 3/08 !

58b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

59b ) Femelle tatouage illisible 10 ans noire très sociable 
ATAXIE
Sortante de suite !

60b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
61b ) Mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby timide
Sont ensemble
CORYZA
Sortants le 2/08 !

62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable 
TOUTE SEULE EN BOX 
Sortante de suite !

63b ) Mâle castré 1 an brun tabby et blanc très sociable * *testé FIV FELV - 
INFECTION URINAIRE


*

----------


## SarahC

Fait. Le 13a est à ajouter en récap pour Babe78.

*Je quitte le net pour 2h au moins*, continuez à rassembler les pistes, et surveillez le topic "BRAS", et les autres.

Si qqn peut poster pour Rouen, on a trouvé, un chat de plus de sauvé!

On verra en soirée lequel.

Sylki, merci de me dire quels chats on retire de la liste et où ils vont.

----------


## sydney21

> -association chat d'or (91rp) : Si FAQ et et FALD (le tout en RP) on prend les 1a et 2a


est-ce que vous maintenez votre proposition pour un autre chat puisque 1a et 2a sont réservés par une autre asso ?  ::

----------


## sydney21

La chatte 20b est-elle sortie aujourd'hui comme convenu ? 

Pour la sortie de l'endroit B samedi matin je pense qu'il va y a voir un pb de boites de transport, Pouetpouet n'en a que 2...

----------


## pouetpouet

> La chatte 20b est-elle sortie aujourd'hui comme convenu ? 
> 
> Pour la sortie de l'endroit B samedi matin je pense qu'il va y a voir un pb de boites de transport, Pouetpouet n'en a que 2...


exact.A savoir que je peux récup par contre boites demain à gare de l'est. Mais pas 100 mille lol (même démontées) que 2 bras + mes affaires.RDV possible pr récup vers 17h50 voire avant selon 17h00 (au plus tôt)....
ou sinon via chez nous .

----------


## babe78

> *PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'UNE ASSOC
> 
> *- Ruby_kub (28) : FALD après quarantaine à partir de fin septembre pour la maman 4a (si sociable congénères), peut aussi garder les bébés temporairement si elle peut obtenir de l'aide et conseils pour la gestion des bb
> - bbpo (94) proposait la semaine dernière FALD après fin aout. Actuellement en congés je suppose que c'est toujours d'actualité. 
> - Lyzous (Yonne) : FA pour une fratrie ou une famille a partir de fin Aout debut Septembre
> - Ultra67 (94) : dispo pour FAQ de 15 jours pour bb ou mère avec ses petits ou chat adulte 
> - Animaux74 ( 74 ) : FALD pour 2 chats sociables


pour info, nous sortons 
la 4a pour rubykub, 
un loulou pour bbpo qui sera en pension mais nous confirmerons en fonction des caractères
37b pour Ultra67 en faq et Lyzous en fald

----------


## pouetpouet

> pour info, nous sortons 
> la 4a pour rubykub, 
> un loulou pour bbpo qui sera en pension mais nous confirmerons en fonction des caractères
> 37b pour Ultra67 en faq et Lyzous en fald


et le 13 b ? ::

----------


## sydney21

> et le 13 b ?


Il est réservé.

----------


## babe78

je vois pas les petits sortis par sylki dans le récap

----------


## sydney21

> je vois pas les petits sortis par sylki dans le récap


Ils n'y sont pas car on ne sait pas qui elle a réservé. Ils seraient déjà sortis ?

----------


## babe78

donc a priori, 24b ira dans une nouvelle fa du nord et 28b chez bbpo à son retour de congé

13b est réservé mais pas de fald pour lui dans l'immédiat car nous avons très peu de fa qui acceptent de prendre des chats fiv et nous respectons leur choix
il vient donc en pension et nous lui chercherons une fa en parallèle

----------


## pouetpouet

13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+( à confirmer ) noir et blanc très sociable *=> 1BOITE* 
37b) Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable => *1BOITE (grande)*
- Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi-longs
- Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
- Femelle 2 mois brun tabby

Sydney21 :
25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable          /    *=> 1BOITE* (moyenne)

+ 24 b?=*> 1BOITE* 
+28b ? *=> 1BOITE 

J'ai récap les chats cités sortant apparemment de la fourrière B samedi, merci de me dire si c'est ça ?
Et si oui (hormis les deux chatons que je garde pr sydney) les autres sont pris en charge par sydney en relai ?

Et si c'est le cas, me manque : 3 boites. 

**
*

----------


## sydney21

*PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'UNE ASSOC

*- Animaux74 ( 74 ) : FALD pour 2 chats sociables*

PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN FA

**CHATS RESERVES

*MUKITZA:
20b) Femelle 16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
FALD vivrelibre 

Contact Venise :
8a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable=> sorti
12a) mâle 16 ans FIV+ roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable => sorti
FAQ : Partenaire77 FALD : Kristina

La patte de l'espoir :
4a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable + bb
FALD Ruby_kub
*
*1a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
 ::  URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs  :: 
Sortante de suite
*
*2a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs sociable
 ::  URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  :: 
Sortant de suite

13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+( à confirmer ) noir et blanc très sociable
 ::  URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!! CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite !


37b) Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable
- Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi-longs
- Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
- Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
FAQ ULTRA67 + FALD Lyzous

24b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable 
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortante de suite!

28b) Femelle 2 ans tricolore sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 


Sydney21 :
25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite !


30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite! FAQ : Pouetpouet (relais 2 jours) + Heliums

Sylki :
35b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs timidou 
36b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou
39b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
40b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable

*
SORTIES FOURRIERES
*
*Endroit A* : Pouicpouinette, jeudi plutôt le matin
Fina_Flora dispo samedi 
*Endroit B* : mari Pouetpouet samedi matin 
Sydney21 : relais Meaux ou Claye => Villemomble
Virginiedu95 : En relais co voit de l'endroit B si jamais, vendredi, elle va chez Pouet Pouet à 17h, donc jouable.
Se redirige ensuite vers le 95.

*COVOIT / MATERIEL DISPO*

- Lady92 : 1 box et quelques sacs Ikea
- Ruby_kub : *Train*= _Paris (Est) (75)_ (15h58) - _Reims (centre) (51)_ (16h44) + *Voiture*= _Reims - Bétheniville (51 limite 08)_ : peut prendre un chat (me prévenir pour chopper un caisse désinfectable si jamais) *le samedi 4/8
*- Gand : Départ Paris Gare de l'Est à 10h 40 via Metz (57) Nancy (54) pour arriver à Remiremont (88) *Le 16 août 
*- Mirabelle94 : Possibilité en milieu de journée, jeudi ou samedi, d'un relais entre 77 (secteur croissy / Pontault) à destination de Paris ou proche Banlieue. eventuellement, si nécessaire, possibilité d'aller plus loin sur le 77 pour chercher les minous , tout dépend ensuite de l'endroit où il faudra les emmener.
- *PARIS => STRASBOURG/SELESTAT - ET STRASBOURG => PARIS pr chats/caisses! URGENT!*

----------


## SarahC

On a besoin d'une sortie fourrière endroit A et B TARD car le train ne part que fin d'AM et on a un souci de stockage.

On est en train de voir av Venise, dc si Pouet Pouet et Sydney peuvent s'arranger entre elles pour les 2 petits, ils sortiraient, eux, tôt, av le mari de Pouet Pouet.

Pour Sylki j'attends encore, mais si demain AM on pouvait les sortir via Virginiedu95, cela nous éviterait un bordel supplémentaire samedi, car pour l'instant on ne sait même pas où les mettre qq heures. 

Ou, pour Sylki, samedi av Pouet Pouet, si on sait ds quel coin ils vont et qu'on a un relais après elle.

Tout dépend des villes effleurées par son mari. Si tu peux me faire un Google Maps je me le représenterais mieux  :: 

Je suis encore au tél, et pour un moment..... Désolée...

----------


## SarahC

BESOIN DE BRAS SAMEDI 4  sur PARIS INTRA MUROS!! Et FA chats de QQ HEURES!!!!


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> *désolée mais n'ai pas pu me connecter de la journée, réservation faite et confirmée pour :  35b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs timdou 36b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou Sortants de suite ! 39b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 40b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc  62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable   Sont ensemble et très sociables  GROS CORYZA   ils viennent chez moi sud Paris, Montrouge, Porte d'Orléans, Anthony super pour la solution de Babe car l'important pour l'instant c'est de les sortir   *


Ca n'apparait qu'en éditant, bizarre...




> désolée mais n'ai pas pu me connecter de la journée, réservation faite  et confirmée pour : 35b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs timdou  36b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou Sortants de suite ! 39b  ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 40b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et  blanc 62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable Sont  ensemble et très sociables GROS CORYZA ils viennent chez moi sud Paris,  Montrouge, Porte d'Orléans, Anthony super pour la solution de Babe car  l'important pour l'instant c'est de les sortir


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dispo demain AM, sinon qd? L'endroit de dépôt? Vous pouvez vous déplacer?

----------


## sylki

ah mince, Virginie du 95 pourrait faire la sortie demain aprés-midi si j'ai bien compris ? moi j'ai personne pour me filer un coup de main demain et déjà d'autres transferts à faire ... pas de dispo demain aprés-midi malheureusement mais possibilité de les laisser chez ma véto à Montrouge et je les récupère en fin de journée

----------


## SarahC

> ah mince, Virginie du 95 pourrait faire la sortie demain aprés-midi si j'ai bien compris ? moi j'ai personne pour me filer un coup de main demain et déjà d'autres transferts à faire ...


Oui, sinon Pouet Pouet samedi tôt, et nous on est sur le gros sauvetage pension qui capote complètement car nous n'avons pas assez de bras, pas de FA de stockage, rien.

En gros, là, le soufflé retombe....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils vont chez vous?
A Bagneux? Vous êtes ds quel secteur en fin d'AM?

----------


## Morgane2404

Je suis dispo samedi toute la journée pour vous, je peut aller a Meaux , et aller en IDF en transport en commun 
Je peut également aider aux sorties j'ai 2 cages de transports ....

----------


## SarahC

> Je suis dispo samedi toute la journée pour vous, je peut aller a Meaux , et aller en IDF en transport en commun 
> Je peut également aider aux sorties j'ai 2 cages de transports ....


Question bête mais est ce vous qui partiriez av Lady samedi? Auquel cas ça ne peut pas coller.

----------


## coch

je peux éventuellement faire du stockage car alberto est en clinique à villemomble jusque lundi.

----------


## Morgane2404

Oui si cela tient toujours et que c'est moi qui est "envoyer" dans le train...

----------


## sylki

oui, ils viennent chez moi et en fin d'aprem 17h45,  j'ai rv chez ma veto MONTROUGE 92120
samedi un peu plus dispo

----------


## SarahC

> je peux éventuellement faire du stockage car alberto est en clinique à villemomble jusque lundi.


Ah mince! HS: il a quoi??

Sinon, oui... Dispo par contre pour "bras" à Villemomble à tout hasard? Pour récup?

Rappelle moi ton quartier? Dispo éventuelle sur Montparnasse ensuite samedi??

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui si cela tient toujours et que c'est moi qui est "envoyer" dans le train...


Pour l'instant on essaie de faire tenir samedi.

Si demain midi on ne sait pas, on doit tout laisser tomber, et ça je m'y refuse pour l'heure.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> oui, ils viennent chez moi et en fin d'aprem 17h45,  j'ai rv chez ma veto MONTROUGE 92120
> samedi un peu plus dispo


Dc physiquement dispo demain à cette heure là? Chez vous à Bagneux? 
Et samedi?

----------


## hln

mon seul moyen d'aider c'est soit d'adopter soit faire un don !! que preferez vous !moi ayant des chats pas vacinné de + j'aurai pu en prendre un en FA  mais je n'ai pas les moyens actuellement pour enmener mes 3 chats chez mon véto !! j'ai regardé et le seul chaton sans coryza et sortante de suite est la 62b !!!dites moi ce que vous préférer ???? J'habite le 92 en appartement ! si il y a un petit chaton handicapé c possible aussi !du moment qu'il ne couve pas une maladie !! trop trop de chatons et de chats adultes !nous ne savons plus que faire nous non plus !! en + il y a pleins de chatons dans les rues ! on me demande chaque jour si je ne veux pas en prendre !!c'est trés   ::

----------


## sydney21

> Besoin FA chats de QQ HEURES!!!!


Dans quel secteur de préférence ? Combien ? Ma SDB est dispo si besoin mais il faudra les récupérer chez moi...ou environs proches.

----------


## SarahC

*Il faut une personne de Paris 10 à Montparnasse samedi pour aider mademoisellecha à amener 3 chats ou plus! Elle n'a que 2 bras et peut en stocker 3!* 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

QUI PEUT REMETTRE LA LISTE A JOUR? Là je commence à saturer doucement.... Merci!!
SUIS ENCORE AU TEL........................

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> mon seul moyen d'aider c'est soit d'adopter soit faire un don !! que preferez vous !moi ayant des chats pas vacinné de + j'aurai pu en prendre un en FA  mais je n'ai pas les moyens actuellement pour enmener mes 3 chats chez mon véto !! j'ai regardé et le seul chaton sans coryza et sortante de suite est la 62b !!!dites moi ce que vous préférer ???? J'habite le 92 en appartement ! si il y a un petit chaton handicapé c possible aussi !du moment qu'il ne couve pas une maladie !! trop trop de chatons et de chats adultes !nous ne savons plus que faire nous non plus !! en + il y a pleins de chatons dans les rues ! on me demande chaque jour si je ne veux pas en prendre !!c'est trés


Je ne saurais dire.... Dans tous les cas une adoption directe ne peut jamais se faire qd ils sortent, cause quarantaine.

----------


## coch

alberto à un diabète type B, il reste là-bas le temps de doser son taitement car il est sujet au stress des transports, donc au lieu de le trimbaler à chaque fois il y reste un peu puis il aura ses croquettes et ses injections à la maison. d'où effectivement demain je vais à villemomble en visite et samedi aussi ( pas dimanche car les vétos n'y sont que pour les urgences) je ferais des paris 13 villemomble donc. j'ai pas d'heure précise....mais sachant que je bosse tjs les soirs. je peux stocker en attendant ou jusqu'au lendemain.

----------


## SarahC

> BESOIN DE BRAS SAMEDI 4  sur PARIS INTRA MUROS!! Et FA chats de QQ HEURES!!!!


BIS!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE!!!!!!!!!!

*
*LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**9a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

*
64a) Femelle 2 mois, brun rousse, sociable
65a) Mâle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable
66a) Femelle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable 
**Coryza! A cet âge ils ne tiendront pas bien longtemps.* **


*67a) Femelle noire, 1 an, très sociable
*** *URGENT! Avec 6 bébés de 15 jours!* **
* 
********************


ENDROIT B :* *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AVANT VENDREDI 3 AOUT* *MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.

**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* 
* 

16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 Coryza 
**Sortante de suite !*
* 
17b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
PLAIE AU COU**
Sortante de suite !
**

**21b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby**Timidou mais sociable**
**URGENT! Ne supporte plus le box! Ne mange plus!* *
Sortant de suite !*
* 

22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* 
*Sortante de suite !
*

*CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:
*
*27b) Femelle 8 ans brun tabby sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante de suite!

**33b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
34b ) Mâle 3 mois noir timide
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite ! 

**LES NOUVEAUX :

38b ) Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant le 3/08 !

41b ) Femelle âge ? brun tabby très sociable
VA AVEC 2 BB DE 2 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 2/08 !

42b ) Femelle âge ? blanche sociable
VA AVEC 4 BB DE 2 MOIS
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

43b ) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby timidou
Sortante le 3/08 !

44b ) Femelle 1 an noire très sociable 
45b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable 
Sont ensembles 
Sortantes le 4/08 !

46b ) Femelle abandon ? 5 ans gris tabby sociable
Sortante le 3/08 !

47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
48b ) Mâle 3 mois crème tabby et blanc
Sont ensembles et très sociables 
Sortants le 4/08 !

49b ) Femellle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
VA AVEC 3 BB DE 3 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 4/08 !

50b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc 
51b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

52b ) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante le 3/08 !

53b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc queue en panache très sociable 
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

54b ) Mâle âge ? noir très sociable
Sortant le 3/08 !

55b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
56b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

57b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc très sociable
DYSOREXIE
Sortant le 3/08 !

58b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

59b ) Femelle tatouage illisible 10 ans noire très sociable 
ATAXIE
Sortante de suite !

60b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
61b ) Mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby timide
Sont ensemble
CORYZA
Sortants le 2/08 !

63b ) Mâle castré 1 an brun tabby et blanc très sociable * *testé FIV FELV - 
INFECTION URINAIRE


*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> FA d'une nuit possible pour un chat chez Chedu Paris 11.


Cette proposition a été prise en compte ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

_
_*
RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS* :*
Fasolac: 5  pour 2a et 5  pour 8a sans recu**
Lady92 :* *40  (10 euros chacun) avec reçu à partager entre 9a - 8a - 13b - 21b**
Misskat : 90  avec ou sans reçu réparti comme tel :**25  pour 1a / 15  pour 2a /10  pour 9a / 30  pour 4a / 10  pour 13b**
Mirabelle94 : 40  pour* *les plus urgents endroit B qui arriveront à sortir* *avec ou sans reçu**
Invite 17 : 100  pour la 4a et pour la 10a avec ou sans reçu* 
*Nicole S.* (Hors Rescue) : *60  pour la 20b avec reçu* (report à confirmer)*
Shenight76 : 10 * *avec ou sans reçu**
Tacha* *: 20  pour la mamy 20b* *(avec ou sans reçu)**
TROCA :* *20 * *pour ceux qui n'ont pas de don affecté** (avec reçu)**

TOTAL: 390 **


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Mirabelle94 : Prise en charge castration du 13b (tarif assoc base 30  environ) avec reçu si possible**
Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 1a et 17b et 25b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
Lorris : Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 2a (tarif assoc) avec reçu (à confirmer)
Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso)
**Partenaire77* : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

Merci par avance à tous  les donateurs, nous ne vous disons pas merci à chaque intervention pour  limiter les posts, mais il va de soi que vôtre aide nous est précieuse!
*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## sylki

- - Mise à jour - - -

Dc physiquement dispo demain à cette heure là? Chez vous à Bagneux? 
*chez ma véto à partir de 17h45, peux les réceptionner là-bas sans souci
*
Et samedi?[/QUOTE]* j'ai un peu moins de contrainte, peux me déplacer aux abords de Paris, côté sud*

----------


## SarahC

La proposition est prise en compte, mais pas ici, sur le sujet des "BRAS".

Sylki, demain dépôt chez votre véto fin de journée? Jouable?

----------


## sylki

edit

----------


## pouetpouet

> On a besoin d'une sortie fourrière endroit A et B TARD car le train ne part que fin d'AM et on a un souci de stockage.
> 
> On est en train de voir av Venise, dc si Pouet Pouet et Sydney peuvent s'arranger entre elles pour les 2 petits, ils sortiraient, eux, tôt, av le mari de Pouet Pouet. *ok pr les chatons . je vois avec sydney. 
> 
> *
> Pour Sylki j'attends encore, mais si demain AM on pouvait les sortir via Virginiedu95, cela nous éviterait un bordel supplémentaire samedi, car pour l'instant on ne sait même pas où les mettre qq heures. 
> *Virginie récup chez moi une minette en parfaite santé avec 5 bébés de qques jours seulement, je trouverai vraiment dommage qu'ils chopent une saloperie pendant le trajet via virginie  !!!
>  ils sont vulnérables à cet age.*
> 
> ...


*cf en gras.*

----------


## SarahC

Nous veillons aux précautions sanitaires. Virginie est équipée et organisée dans ce sens.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

On peut encore sauver 16, 17, 38, 47 & 48 si on trouve des FA de genre 3 semaines en RP. Sous assoc, qui suit et prend frais veto à charge.... Si qqn peut aider!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour info, la 46b vivait chez sa propriétaire... Devenue sans domicile fixe, suite à expulsion... Elle ne peut plus reprendre sa chatte qu'elle avait pris soin d'identifier, etc.... Voilà... Quand la vie bousille 2 êtres....

----------


## Morgane2404

> On peut encore sauver 16, 17, 38, 47 & 48 si on trouve des FA de genre 3 semaines en RP. Sous assoc, qui suit et prend frais veto à charge.... Si qqn peut aider!!!!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Pour info, la 46b vivait chez sa propriétaire... Devenue sans domicile fixe, suite à expulsion... Elle ne peut plus reprendre sa chatte qu'elle avait pris soin d'identifier, etc.... Voilà... Quand la vie bousille 2 êtres....


J'ai une pièce dans mes combles avec une fenêtre fixe et VMC ou je pourrais mettre des cages, cela pourrais coller ??? FLOKELO a la possibilité de me prêter 2 cages je peut les prendre 15 jours/ 3 semaines.... Maintenant je sais que les conditions ne sont pas idéales mais c'est le mieux que je puisse faire...

----------


## SarahC

Ca pourrait, oui, il faudrait que l'on prévoie le rapatriement en RP par la suite, et aussi la récup des cages.
Mais là ce WE vous allez être assez prises et je ne sais pas trop comment organiser la chose.
Je vois comment avancer, car au travail, et av le peu de sommeil, suis un peu le nez ds les organisations train et stockage.

*Par contre, pour vous et Lady92, on confirme pour demain, merci de nous passer le détail des horaires, numéro de train. Etc.*

J'aurais besoin de vos "bras" aussi, assez tôt, pour accompagner Mademoisellecha à Montparnasse, bld de Magenta, à côté de la gare de l'Est. 

On vous renverra un récap en soirée.

----------


## lynt

*On peut encore sauver 16, 17, 38, 47 & 48 si on trouve des FA de genre 3 semaines en RP. Sous assoc, qui suit et prend frais veto à charge.... Si qqn peut aider!!!!

  

**16b/ Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc sociable**
* *Coryza**  

**17b/ Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable* *
* *PLAIE AU COU* *

38b/ Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable**
* *CORYZA** 

**47b/ Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
48b/ Mâle 3 mois crème tabby et blanc
**Sont ensembles et très sociables*

----------


## misskat

> On peut encore sauver 16, 17, 38, 47 & 48 si on trouve des FA de genre 3 semaines en RP. Sous assoc, qui suit et prend frais veto à charge.... Si qqn peut aider!!!!
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> Pour info, la 46b vivait chez sa propriétaire... Devenue sans domicile fixe, suite à expulsion... Elle ne peut plus reprendre sa chatte qu'elle avait pris soin d'identifier, etc.... Voilà... Quand la vie bousille 2 êtres....


pauvre minette (46b) se retrouver en fourrière et pauvre maîtresse à la rue  :Frown: 

Sarah
don 20€ pour la petite  17B  
et si pas de modification vu dans le dernier RECAP que Mirabelle prendre en charge son rappel de vaccins
*mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 1a et 17b et 25b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)

le 21B  qui ne supporte plus le box et devient anorexique n'a pas de solution ?  pas de pension possible au cas ou ???
Lady92 à fait une promesse d don de 10€ je rajoute 10€ 

merci pour tout ce que vous faite eux

*

----------


## SarahC

Je dois quitter le net!!

Qqn peut faire le récap?

Babe78 peut prendre le 22b, à sortir des listes! 

Merci!!

Désolée pas le temps de répondre à rien!

Qqn peut pointer les dons?

On s'oriente vers une co-voit VOITURE pour la pension!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS* :
*
Fasolac: 5 € pour 2a et 5 € pour 8a sans recu**
Lady92 :* *40 € (10 euros chacun) avec reçu à partager entre 9a - 8a - 13b - 21b**
Misskat : 120 € avec ou sans reçu réparti comme tel :**25 € pour 1a / 15 € pour 2a /10 € pour 9a / 30 € pour 4a / 10 € pour 13b / 10€ pour le 21b / 20€ pour 17b**
Mirabelle94 : 40 € pour* *les plus urgents endroit B qui arriveront à sortir* *avec ou sans reçu**
Invite 17 : 100 € pour la 4a et pour la 10a avec ou sans reçu* 
*Nicole S.* (Hors Rescue) : *60 € pour la 20b avec reçu* (report à confirmer)*
Shenight76 : 10 €* *avec ou sans reçu**
Tacha* *: 20 € pour la mamy 20b* *(avec ou sans reçu)**
TROCA :* *20 €* *pour ceux qui n'ont pas de don affecté** (avec reçu)
**VAL.S ( Hors rescue ) :**30€** sans reçu**

TOTAL: 450 €**


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Mirabelle94 : Prise en charge castration du 13b (tarif assoc base 30 € environ) avec reçu si possible**
Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 1a et 17b et 25b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
Lorris : Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 2a (tarif assoc) avec reçu (à confirmer)
Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso)
**Partenaire77* : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

Merci par avance à tous  les donateurs, nous ne vous disons pas merci à chaque intervention pour  limiter les posts, mais il va de soi que vôtre aide nous est précieuse!
*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## Morgane2404

Une assos pour me couvrir ???

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je mets à jour la liste avec les modifs en orange + un chat en plus !

----------


## chatperlipopette

MUKITZA:
20b) Femelle 16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable
FALD vivrelibre 

Voici la mamie qui est bien sortie

----------


## Lady92

Qui peut aider mon coup de coeur à sortir de là vivante  :: 
La jeune mamie 59b ??? Pleaaase... Sait on s'il s'agit d'un abandon ? Si elle a déjà fréquenté d'autres chats ?...
20Eur (avec reçu) de dons pour elle de ma part

----------


## misskat

Lady92
j'ai promis également un don de 30 pour un mois de pension pour la minette 59B
espèront qu'elle sortira !!!

----------


## banzai

*59b ) Femelle tatouage illisible 10 ans noire très sociable 
URGENCE !!!! ATAXIE + CORYZA + ANOREXIE
Sortante de suite !*

FAUT PAS LA LAISSER LA BAS CELLE CI !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Effran

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS* :
*
Fasolac: 5  pour 2a et 5  pour 8a sans recu**
Lady92 :* *60  (10 euros chacun) à partager entre 9a - 8a - 13b - 21b et 20  pour la 59b avec reçu* *
Misskat : 120  avec ou sans reçu réparti comme tel :**25  pour 1a / 15  pour 2a /10  pour 9a / 30  pour 4a / 10  pour 13b / 10 pour le 21b / 20 pour 17b**
Mirabelle94 : 40  pour* *les plus urgents endroit B qui arriveront à sortir* *avec ou sans reçu**
Invite 17 : 100  pour la 4a et pour la 10a avec ou sans reçu* 
*Nicole S.* (Hors Rescue) : *60  pour la 20b avec reçu* (report à confirmer)*
Shenight76 : 10 * *avec ou sans reçu**
Tacha* *: 20  pour la mamy 20b* *(avec ou sans reçu)**
TROCA :* *20 * *pour ceux qui n'ont pas de don affecté** (avec reçu)
**VAL.S ( Hors rescue ) :**30** sans reçu**

TOTAL: 470 **


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Mirabelle94 : Prise en charge castration du 13b (tarif assoc base 30  environ) avec reçu si possible**
Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 1a et 17b et 25b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
Lorris : Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 2a (tarif assoc) avec reçu (à confirmer)
Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso)
**Partenaire77* : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

Merci par avance à tous les donateurs, nous ne vous disons pas merci à chaque intervention pour limiter les posts, mais il va de soi que vôtre aide nous est précieuse!
*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## SarahC

> Qui peut aider mon coup de coeur à sortir de là vivante 
> La jeune mamie 59b ??? Pleaaase... Sait on s'il s'agit d'un abandon ? Si elle a déjà fréquenté d'autres chats ?...
> 20Eur (avec reçu) de dons pour elle de ma part


C'est soit un abandon, soit un chat perdu. Elle est tatoué, tatouage illisible!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lady92
> j'ai promis également un don de 30€ pour un mois de pension pour la minette 59B
> espèront qu'elle sortira !!!


En pension, av les chats, il faut se dire que c'est une chatterie, et ce n'est pas adapté pour un chat ataxique....
Elle a besoin de présence et de soins, idéalement une FA qui sache faire un peu de soins.
Elle avait une vie de famille en plus, ce n'est pas une chatte de rue, si ça peut motiver qqn.....

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)


*
ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE!!!!!!!!!!

*
*LES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 

**9a) femelle 6 ans brun tabby blanche poils mi longs FIV+ très sociable
**Sortante** de suite

Elle peut-être, photo à confirmer, sur demande:

*

*
64a) Femelle 2 mois, brun rousse, sociable
65a) Mâle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable
66a) Femelle, 2 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable 
**Coryza! A cet âge ils ne tiendront pas bien longtemps.* **


*67a) Femelle noire, 1 an, très sociable
*** *URGENT! Avec 6 bébés de 15 jours!* **
* 
********************


ENDROIT B :* *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AVANT VENDREDI 3 AOUT* *MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL REBASCULE POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.

**LES ANCIENS DE LA QUINZAINE:* 
* 
**
**21b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby** timidou mais sociable**
**URGENT! Ne supporte plus le box! Ne mange plus!* *
Sortant de suite !*
* 
*
*CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:
*
*27b) Femelle 8 ans brun tabby sociable 
CORYZA / Stérilisée ?
Sortante de suite!

**33b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby timide
34b ) Mâle 3 mois noir timide
Sont ensemble
Sortant de suite ! 


**LES NOUVEAUX :


41b ) Femelle âge ? brun tabby très sociable
VA AVEC 2 BB DE 2 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 2/08 !

42b ) Femelle âge ? blanche sociable
VA AVEC 4 BB DE 2 MOIS
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

43b ) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby timidou
Sortante le 3/08 !

44b ) Femelle 1 an noire très sociable 
45b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable 
Sont ensembles 
Sortantes le 4/08 !

46b ) Femelle abandon  5 ans gris tabby sociable
Sortante le 3/08 !


49b ) Femellle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
VA AVEC 3 BB DE 3 MOIS 
CORYZA
Sortants le 4/08 !

50b ) Femelle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc 
51b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

52b ) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
CORYZA
Sortante le 3/08 !

53b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc queue en panache très sociable 
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

54b ) Mâle âge ? noir très sociable
Sortant le 3/08 !

55b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc
56b ) Mâle 4 mois noir et blanc 
Sont ensemble et très sociables
CORYZA
Sortants de suite !

57b ) Mâle âge ? noir et blanc très sociable
DYSOREXIE
Sortant le 3/08 !

58b ) Mâle âge ? castré noir et blanc très sociable
CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

59b ) Femelle tatouage illisible 10 ans noire très sociable 
URGENCE !!!! ATAXIE + CORYZA + ANOREXIE
Sortante de suite !


63b ) Mâle castré 1 an brun tabby et blanc très sociable * *testé FIV FELV - 
INFECTION URINAIRE



LA NOUVELLE VENUE 

68b ) Femelle 4 ans noire poils mi longs timidou mais sociable
CORYZA + Malformation ou ancienne fracture patte antèrieure DT  
Sortante ?


*

----------


## SarahC

Pour récap:

17 et 22 sont résa pour Babe

L'un des chatons de Sylki est mort......
Elle en prend un autre....
Je ne sais pas encore lequel, ni lequel ou lesquels le remplace(nt)

Contact SarahC:
16, 38, 47, 48

----------


## Muriel P

> *59b ) Femelle tatouage illisible 10 ans noire très sociable 
> URGENCE !!!! ATAXIE + CORYZA + ANOREXIE
> Sortante de suite !*
> 
> FAUT PAS LA LAISSER LA BAS CELLE CI !!!!!!!!!!!!


Malheureusement, Handi'Cats ne peut rien faire pour cette minette, (impossibilité de prendre en charge financièrement, et pas de FA), et ça nous crève le coeur  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Pour récap:
> 
> 17 et 22 sont résa pour Babe
> 
> L'un des chatons de Sylki est mort......
> Elle en prend un autre....
> Je ne sais pas encore lequel, ni lequel ou lesquels le remplace(nt)
> 
> Contact SarahC:
> 16, 38, 47, 48



Qui peut me faire un nouveau récap? Merci!!

----------


## Lady92

Qui peut me dire en MP peut être, ce qu'est l'ataxie, j'en ai bien une idée mais... est ce que ca se soigne ? quelles sont les précautions à prendre ? ce qu'il faut éviter ? s'il faut prendre un traitement ?....

----------


## SarahC

> Qui peut me dire en MP peut être, ce qu'est l'ataxie, j'en ai bien une idée mais... est ce que ca se soigne ? quelles sont les précautions à prendre ? ce qu'il faut éviter ? s'il faut prendre un traitement ?....


Même ici, que les gens comprennent. 
Ce sont des pertes d'équilibre, plus ou moins.

----------


## Calymone

L'ataxie cérébelleuse => Troubles de l'équilibre et/ou de coordination des mouvements.

C'est souvent une malformation dite "centrale" (cerveau ou cervelet).

Ca peut être de naissance, ou suite à un manque d'oxygénation du cerveau pendant un certain temps, suite à de graves maladies/virus (genre quand un chat survit au typhus).
Ca peux aussi arriver après un choc mais c'est plus rare ...

Aucun chat n'est atteint pareil, certains tombent brutalement sans prévenir, certains n'arrivent pas à faire 3 pas sans tomber, certains on les membres qui ce raidissent constamment, certains on juste une démarche "rigolote", enfin chaque "cas" est unique, à des degrés très différents.

Si quelqu'un a des questions, il peux me MP (ou me téléphoner) je connais bien cette pathologie, j'en ai eu une quinzaine (on en a 1 très atteint actuellement à la maison).

Également, je peux donner des tuyaux et des adresses de spécialistes et de professionnels, et des techniques de médecine "différentes" qui peuvent faire des miracles sur certains ataxiques ...

Je suis tellement désolée de ne pouvoir aider cette mamie, mais ... j'ai à priori le typhus à la maison ... alors, ça n'est pas le moment ... Pas d'entrées ni de sorties avant un bon bout de temps ...  :Frown:  Et Handi'cats est pour ainsi dire dans le rouge, nous peinons à avoir de l'aide ...

Selon le niveau d'atteinte et le pourquoi du comment, en effet certains chats peuvent guérir, mais aussi et surtout, même les plus atteint peuvent évoluer dans le positif !

----------


## SarahC

*PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'UNE ASSOC

*- Animaux74 ( 74 ) : FALD pour 2 chats sociables*

PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN FA


**CHATS RESERVES

*MUKITZA:

20b) Femelle 16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable => sortie
FALD vivrelibre 

Contact Venise :

8a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable => sorti
12a) mâle 16 ans FIV+ roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable => sorti
FAQ : Partenaire77 FALD : Kristina

La patte de l'espoir :

4a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable + bb
FALD Ruby_kub
*
*1a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
 ::  URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs  :: 
Sortante de suite
*
*2a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs sociable
 ::  URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  :: 
Sortant de suite

13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+( à confirmer ) noir et blanc très sociable
 ::  URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!! CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite !

17b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
 :: PLAIE AU COU :: 

22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 


37b) Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable
- Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi-longs
- Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
- Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
FAQ ULTRA67 + FALD Lyzous

24b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable 
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortante de suite!

28b) Femelle 2 ans tricolore sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 

22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 

Sydney21 :

25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite !


30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite! 
FAQ : Pouetpouet (relais 2 jours) + Heliums

Sylki :

35b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs timidou 
36b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou
39b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
40b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable

60b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
61b ) Mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby timide*
A confirmer*

Contact SarahC:

16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc  sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 

38b ) Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 

47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
48b ) Mâle 3 mois crème tabby et blanc
Sont ensembles et très sociables 


*SORTIES FOURRIERES

*Endroit A : Pouicpouinette, jeudi plutôt le matin
Fina_Flora dispo samedi 
Endroit B : mari Pouetpouet samedi matin 
Sydney21 : relais Meaux ou Claye => Villemomble
Virginiedu95 : En relais co voit de l'endroit B si jamais, vendredi, elle va chez Pouet Pouet à 17h, donc jouable.
Se redirige ensuite vers le 95.
*
COVOIT / MATERIEL DISPO

*- Lady92 : 1 box et quelques sacs Ikea
- Ruby_kub : Train= _Paris (Est) (75)_ (15h58) - _Reims (centre) (51)_ (16h44) + Voiture= _Reims - Bétheniville (51 limite 08)_ : peut prendre un chat (me prévenir pour chopper un caisse désinfectable si jamais) le samedi 4/8
- Gand : Départ Paris Gare de l'Est à 10h 40 via Metz (57) Nancy (54) pour arriver à Remiremont (88) Le 16 août 
- Mirabelle94 : Possibilité en milieu de journée, jeudi ou samedi, d'un relais entre 77 (secteur croissy / Pontault) à destination de Paris ou proche Banlieue. eventuellement, si nécessaire, possibilité d'aller plus loin sur le 77 pour chercher les minous , tout dépend ensuite de l'endroit où il faudra les emmener.
- PARIS => STRASBOURG/SELESTAT - ET STRASBOURG => PARIS pr chats/caisses! URGENT!

----------


## Lady92

Merci Muriel et Calymone pour ces explications !
Le stress par exemple n'est pas un facteur aggravant ?
A t'on une idée du degré d'atteinte de la poucinette en fourrière ?

je lui ai ouvert un post pour elle toute seule : 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...2/#post1247304

----------


## invite 17

Trop contente de voir que l'on arrive a un peu libérer de la place a l'endroit B

personne pour ce pauvre rouquinou qui va se retrouver a étre le plus ancien de la liste, il est déja castré en plus ???

*21b) Mâle 2 ans roux tabby castré Timidou mais sociable
URGENT! Ne supporte plus le box! Ne mange plus! Sortant de suite !
*

----------


## SarahC

*21b) Mâle castré 2 ans roux tabby** timidou mais sociable**
**URGENT! Ne supporte plus le box! Ne mange plus!* *
Sortant de suite !


Il devient en effet le plus ancien, le plus ancien de tous était le 13b, puis 1a et 2a, et la maman noire.

On a "bien bossé" tous, mais on peut encore faire mieux!! 
*

----------


## Lady92

Le post pour le beau 21b, complètement transparent lui aussi  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherches-familles-daccueil-56/urgent-male-2ans-roux-tabby-deja-castre-fourriere-rp-61835/

----------


## misskat

Triste que la minette (59B) ne puisse bénéficier de la pension, 
mais je comprends très bien que ce ne soit pas la meilleure solution pour elle !
*Dans ce cas le don de  30 que j'avais promis si elle allait en pension
je les reporte pour elle afin de lui donner une chance de trouver un bon "panier retraite"*
merci de faire la modification sur les prochains récap (semaine 31 et don pension)

*donc la  totalité  de ses dons s'élève (pour le moment) à 50    ( Lady92 = 20 et Misskat =30)
qui suit !!!!!*

----------


## Elfenyu

Du coup combien de chats partent en pension et combien tout court "sortent"?
(à moins que ce soit toute la dernière liste faite par Sara.C -chats réservés-)
Je m'y perds encore avec les listes désolée ....
Je souffle pour les minous qui sortent demain  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ok, merci à vous.

Je quitte le net pour ce soir.

Merci encore à toutes et à tous pour cette grosse mobilisation!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Nous classons le sujet pour en recréer un au cours du WE.

Si propositions d'aide vous pouvez continuer en attendant ici-même.

Pour les news et photos des sorties, ce sera fait par les personnes concernées.

Bon WE à tous!  ::

----------


## Lady92

Oui, merci a tous pour la mobilisation, ca va faire un peu d air a ceux qui restent... 
En esperant que ceux qui n ont pas pu sortir cette semaine sortiront la semaine prochaine par la bonne porte

----------


## Tacha

Je rajoute 20 euros pour la mamie 59b. On arrive à 70 euros. Qui pour suivre ??? Une asso ??
Help pour elle !

----------


## Lady92

> Du coup combien de chats partent en pension et combien tout court "sortent"?
> (à moins que ce soit toute la dernière liste faite par Sara.C -chats réservés-)
> Je m'y perds encore avec les listes désolée ....
> Je souffle pour les minous qui sortent demain


C est ca, tous ceux indiques 'reserves' sont sortis ou vont sortir demain  ::

----------


## babe78

> Du coup combien de chats partent en pension et combien tout court "sortent"?
> (à moins que ce soit toute la dernière liste faite par Sara.C -chats réservés-)
> Je m'y perds encore avec les listes désolée ....
> Je souffle pour les minous qui sortent demain


voici les loulous qui vont en pension
la femelle avec bébé dans un box et les autres dans le 2ème box en post quarantaine et un des loulous rejoindra le box qui existait déjà pour la rp grâce à un départ en fa



4a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable + bb
FALD Ruby_kub
* 
1a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs 
Sortante de suite

2a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et mange mal! 
Sortant de suite

13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+( à confirmer ) noir et blanc très sociable
 URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!! CORYZA
Sortant de suite !

17b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
PLAIE AU COU

22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby sociable
 Coryza 


28b) Femelle 2 ans tricolore sociable
CORYZA

*

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour eux Babe  ::

----------


## pouetpouet

Sydney21 :

25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite !


30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite! 
FAQ : Pouetpouet (relais 2 jours) + Heliums


Mon mari les sortira donc demain matin en même temps que la BA (autre urgence). bizbiz

----------


## babe78

nous avons organisé l'arrivée des loulous en pension mais nous avons besoin d'aide pour les loulous qui profitent du covoiturage pour revenir sur paris et libérer des places
nous cherchons demain au départ d'alfortville vers 20h
un covoiturage vers fleury merogis pour un chiot
un covoiturage vers paris 19ème pour un chat

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS* :
*
Fasolac: 5  pour 2a et 5  pour 8a sans recu**
Lady92 :* *60  (10 euros chacun) à partager entre 9a - 8a - 13b - 21b et 20  pour la 59b avec reçu* *
Misskat : 150  avec ou sans reçu réparti comme tel :**25  pour 1a / 15  pour 2a /10  pour 9a / 30  pour 4a / 10  pour 13b / 10 pour le 21b / 20 pour 17b / 30 pour 59b**
Mirabelle94 : 40  pour* *les plus urgents endroit B qui arriveront à sortir* *avec ou sans reçu**
Invite 17 : 100  pour la 4a et pour la 10a avec ou sans reçu* 
*Nicole S.* (Hors Rescue) : *60  pour la 20b avec reçu* (report à confirmer)*
Shenight76 : 10 * *avec ou sans reçu**
Tacha* *: 40  à partager pour la mamy 20b + 59b* *(avec ou sans reçu)**
TROCA :* *20 * *pour ceux qui n'ont pas de don affecté** (avec reçu)
**VAL.S ( Hors rescue ) :**30** sans reçu**

TOTAL: 520 **


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Mirabelle94 : Prise en charge castration du 13b (tarif assoc base 30  environ) avec reçu si possible**
Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 1a et 17b et 25b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
Lorris : Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 2a (tarif assoc) avec reçu (à confirmer)
Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso)
**Partenaire77* : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

Merci par avance à tous les donateurs, nous ne vous disons pas merci à chaque intervention pour limiter les posts, mais il va de soi que vôtre aide nous est précieuse!
*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## Morgane2404

> nous avons organisé l'arrivée des loulous en pension mais nous avons besoin d'aide pour les loulous qui profitent du covoiturage pour revenir sur paris et libérer des places
> nous cherchons demain au départ d'alfortville vers 20h
> un covoiturage vers fleury merogis pour un chiot
> un covoiturage vers paris 19ème pour un chat


Le convoiturage vers Paris 19 eme part d'ou ?

----------


## babe78

les 2 partiraient d'alfortville

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et peut-être également alfortville pontault combault pour un chat

----------


## mirabelle94

> les 2 partiraient d'alfortville
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> et peut-être également alfortville pontault combault pour un chat


ce sera aussi dans la soirée ? pas à midi  ???

----------


## mirabelle94

> Triste que la minette (59B) ne puisse bénéficier de la pension, 
> mais je comprends très bien que ce ne soit pas la meilleure solution pour elle !
> *Dans ce cas le don de  30 que j'avais promis si elle allait en pension
> je les reporte pour elle afin de lui donner une chance de trouver un bon "panier retraite"*
> merci de faire la modification sur les prochains récap (semaine 31 et don pension)
> *donc la  totalité  de ses dons s'élève (pour le moment) à 50    ( Lady92 = 20 et Misskat =30)
> qui suit !!!!!*


Ok je note de suite la modification pour la pension. 
j'espère qu'elle va elle aussi pouvoir vite sortir.

----------


## sydney21

Je remets le récap car il y avait un doublon dans la liste* 


PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'UNE ASSOC

*- Animaux74 ( 74 ) : FALD pour 2 chats sociables*

PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN FA


**CHATS RESERVES

*MUKITZA:

20b) Femelle 16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable => sortie
FALD vivrelibre 

Contact Venise :

8a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable => sorti
12a) mâle 16 ans FIV+ roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable => sorti
FAQ : Partenaire77 FALD : Kristina

La patte de l'espoir :

1a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
 ::  URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs  :: 
Sortante de suite
*
*2a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs sociable
 ::  URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  :: 
Sortant de suite

4a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable + bb
FALD Ruby_kub

13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+( à confirmer ) noir et blanc très sociable
 ::  URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!! CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite !

17b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
 :: PLAIE AU COU :: 

22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 

24b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable 
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortante de suite!

28b) Femelle 2 ans tricolore sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 


37b) Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable
- Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi-longs
- Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
- Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
FAQ ULTRA67 + FALD Lyzous


Sydney21 :

25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite !


30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite! 
FAQ : Pouetpouet (relais 2 jours) + Heliums

Sylki :

35b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs timidou 
36b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou
39b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
40b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable

60b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
61b ) Mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby timide*
A confirmer*

Contact SarahC:

16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 

38b ) Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 

47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
48b ) Mâle 3 mois crème tabby et blanc
Sont ensembles et très sociables 


*SORTIES FOURRIERES

*Endroit A : Pouicpouinette, jeudi plutôt le matin
Fina_Flora dispo samedi 
Endroit B : mari Pouetpouet samedi matin 
Sydney21 : relais Meaux ou Claye => Villemomble
Virginiedu95 : En relais co voit de l'endroit B si jamais, vendredi, elle va chez Pouet Pouet à 17h, donc jouable.
Se redirige ensuite vers le 95.
*
COVOIT / MATERIEL DISPO

*- Lady92 : 1 box et quelques sacs Ikea
- Ruby_kub : Train= _Paris (Est) (75)_ (15h58) - _Reims (centre) (51)_ (16h44) + Voiture= _Reims - Bétheniville (51 limite 08)_ : peut prendre un chat (me prévenir pour chopper un caisse désinfectable si jamais) le samedi 4/8
- Gand : Départ Paris Gare de l'Est à 10h 40 via Metz (57) Nancy (54) pour arriver à Remiremont (88) Le 16 août 
- Mirabelle94 : Possibilité en milieu de journée, jeudi ou samedi, d'un relais entre 77 (secteur croissy / Pontault) à destination de Paris ou proche Banlieue. eventuellement, si nécessaire, possibilité d'aller plus loin sur le 77 pour chercher les minous , tout dépend ensuite de l'endroit où il faudra les emmener.
- PARIS => STRASBOURG/SELESTAT - ET STRASBOURG => PARIS pr chats/caisses! URGENT![/QUOTE]

----------


## fina_flora

ok
je préviens tard, mais samedi, je fais une fois encore Palaiseau (91)vers Maule (78) près de Feucheroles
c'est un aller et retour dans la soirée

je serais près de l'endroit A lundi ou mardi après midi (3 caisses normales et 2 grandes caisses et 1 sac ikea)
je ferais endroit A vers Palaiseau dans le 91 (détours possibles)

----------


## sydney21

Ils sont sortis ce matin et visiblement ils ont besoin de se défouler !


Sydney21 :
25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable

----------


## fasolac

si j'ai bien compris le *2a* (roux) est sorti par la *patte de l'espoir* pour aller en pension : puis je régler ma promesse de dons pour lui a la patte de l'espoir dès maintenant ? 
et pour le *8a* (tigré très maigre), il est chez "*venise*" ? ou dois je honorer mon don ?
merci de me renseigner 
bon we a tous

c'est payé pour tous les deux  ::

----------


## Lady92

Qu ils sont beaux ces 2 loustics sur les carreaux bleus devenus mythiques de chez Pouet pouet :-)

----------


## SarahC

> si j'ai bien compris le *2a* (roux) est sorti par la *patte de l'espoir* pour aller en pension : puis je régler ma promesse de dons pour lui a la patte de l'espoir dès maintenant ? 
> et pour le *8a* (tigré très maigre), il est chez "*venise*" ? ou dois je honorer mon don ?
> merci de me renseigner 
> bon we a tous


*Le don n'est pas à émettre à la Patte de l'Espoir mais à la pension.*
*On distingue bien pension et association.*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...89/page-2.html

Si le don concerne le chat en tant que "pris en charge par l'assoc", un don coup de pouce, oui, c'est la Patte.

Si cela concerne la prise en charge physique dans les locaux de la pension, le chèque sera à émettre à la pension.

Mirabelle94 a concentré les frais de pension sur un topic, nous ferons le point ce WE avec elle et Babe78.

Merci à vous.

----------


## vivre libre

des news de la mamie : Bambou (ex 20b)....Elle va bien...Elle n'est pas aveugle......par contre un peu sourde....et avec un caractère bien trempé à la "tatie danielle"...a savoir elle fait sa vie, reclame à manger et des calins, mais nous mord en crachant au bout de 3 caresses ! Là elle dort sur mon bureau à coté de moi....Elle finira ses jours comme elle le souhaite,e lle fait ce qu'elle veut quoi....Bon j'aimerai bien la caliner, mais si elle fait le choix qu'elle ne le veux pas...soit...je respecte ! Je n'arrive pas à mettre de photo sur le forum...j'en ai envoyé une à la personne qui se proposait en fa de quarantaine sur son portable ce matin.... ah oui son etat de santé est bon...comme une grand mere quoi, mais bon !

----------


## coch

en voici de sortis ce matin 3 sur 4 car un s'est échappé à la fourrière......

----------


## Mistouflette

Ils sont sortis ce matin............

*13b) Mâle 3 ans* *FIV+( à confirmer )** noir et blanc très sociable**
* :: *URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!!** CORYZA* :: 
*Sortant de suite !
**


17b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
* :: *PLAIE AU COU* :: 
* Sortante de suite !*



*
22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby sociable
* :: *Coryza*  :: 
*Sortante de suite !
*bougeait tout le temps en ronronnant


*24b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable* 
 :: *Coryza*  :: 
*Sortante de suite!*



*
28b) Femelle 2 ans tricolore sociable
* :: *CORYZA* :: 
* Sortante de suite! 
*son attitude veut tout dire...;;


*38b ) Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable**
* :: *CORYZA* :: 
* Sortant le 3/08 !*


*
47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
48b ) Mâle 3 mois crème tabby et blanc**
Sont ensembles et très sociables 
Sortants le 4/08 !
*



*16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc sociable**
* :: *Coryza*  :: 
*Sortante de suite !*
cette petite puce s'est échappée  ::

----------


## invite 17

ils sont tous beaux comme d'hab et en plus ils ont pas l'air trop malades c'est cool ça !!!!

bravo aux covoitureuses de choc !!!!

----------


## SarahC

> des news de la mamie : Bambou (ex 20b)....Elle va bien...Elle n'est pas aveugle......par contre un peu sourde....et avec un caractère bien trempé à la "tatie danielle"...a savoir elle fait sa vie, reclame à manger et des calins, mais nous mord en crachant au bout de 3 caresses ! Là elle dort sur mon bureau à coté de moi....Elle finira ses jours comme elle le souhaite,e lle fait ce qu'elle veut quoi....Bon j'aimerai bien la caliner, mais si elle fait le choix qu'elle ne le veux pas...soit...je respecte ! Je n'arrive pas à mettre de photo sur le forum...j'en ai envoyé une à la personne qui se proposait en fa de quarantaine sur son portable ce matin.... ah oui son etat de santé est bon...comme une grand mere quoi, mais bon !


Le Zylkène la détendrait peut être un peu? Pas aveugle... Bon... Du top diagnostic...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc sociable**
* :: *Coryza*  :: 
*Sortante de suite !*
cette petite puce s'est échappée  :: 

Ca me désole....

Elle est sortie du box, et est partie dans les champs autour, av son gros coryza...................  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

merci pour les photos Mistouflette. :Embarrassment: 

pour info 13b,  17b,  22b et  28b font partie du groupe en route pour la pension avec d'autres minous sortis de la fourrière A.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc sociable**
> **Coryza* 
> *Sortante de suite !*
> cette petite puce s'est échappée 
> Ca me désole....
> Elle est sortie du box, et est partie dans les champs autour, av son gros coryza...................


no comment !  ::

----------


## Lady92

J espere que la petite 16b sera vite retrouvee :-(
Oui comme d hab ils sont tous tres beaux
Pour Tatie Danielle, j ai la meme a la maison, 16 ans adoptee en novembre dernier... Aujourd hui toute mignonne et caline, encore un ptit coup de dents de temps en temps... Mais jamais fort
+1 pour le zylkene

----------


## chatperlipopette

> des news de la mamie : Bambou (ex 20b)....Elle va bien...Elle n'est pas aveugle......par contre un peu sourde....et avec un caractère bien trempé à la "tatie danielle"...a savoir elle fait sa vie, reclame à manger et des calins, mais nous mord en crachant au bout de 3 caresses ! Là elle dort sur mon bureau à coté de moi....Elle finira ses jours comme elle le souhaite,e lle fait ce qu'elle veut quoi....Bon j'aimerai bien la caliner, mais si elle fait le choix qu'elle ne le veux pas...soit...je respecte ! Je n'arrive pas à mettre de photo sur le forum...j'en ai envoyé une à la personne qui se proposait en fa de quarantaine sur son portable ce matin.... ah oui son etat de santé est bon...comme une grand mere quoi, mais bon !


Tu peux les envoyer sur mon mail que je te donne en MP. Je les rajouterai ici.

----------


## SarahC

J'y pense, c cool, les Sydney21 ne se connaissaient pas, ils sont du coup devenus potes! C'est chouette!

Voici 2 des 3 chatons qui iront chez Mademoisellecha ensuite. Ils sont en transit SDB jusqu'à demain.
Le petit noir et blanc a plus la trouille, mais ils ont copinés depuis.

----------


## sydney21

> J'y pense, c cool, les Sydney21 ne se connaissaient pas, ils sont du coup devenus potes! C'est chouette!


Pas sûre qu'ils soient encore tout à fait potes, le tigré et blanc avait envie de jouer/se défouler ce matin et son copain tigré cherchait plus sa tranquillité d'après ce que m'a dit Pouetpouet, comme il "couinait" parce que l'autre l'embêtait elle les a momentanément séparés. 
Normalement ils se retrouveront ensemble chez leur FAQ et ensuite à la maison oui ils auront plein de copains, âmes solitaires s'abstenir !!!  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SUITE DE CE SOS:
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...2/#post1249027

----------


## SarahC

_Merci de vérifier les calculs, il peut y avoir des erreurs!!!_ _


RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES :_

*Invite 17 : 50  pour la 10a avec ou sans reçu*
*Lady92 :* *40  (10 euros chacun) à partager entre  8a - 21b + 20  pour la 59b avec reçu* *
Tacha* *: 20  à partager pour 59b* *(avec ou sans reçu)**
Misskat : 50  avec ou sans reçu réparti comme tel :**
**10  pour 9a -* *10  pour le 21b -* *30  pour 59b**

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* *REPORTEE A SEMAINE 32?**
**Partenaire77* : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93


 ::  *Merci de me dire si je laisse des dons ici et pour qui, ou si vous souhaitez reporter à la semaine 32.*  :: *
Dans le second cas merci de réactualiser absolument les dons ici et les promesses semaine 32. 
*


***********************************

_RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS ATTRIBUEES:_ 

* MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS DE SE METTRE RAPIDEMENT EN RELATION AVEC LES DONATEURS PAR MP, ET VICE VERSA (si l'assoc n'est pas indiquée, s'adresser à la personne référée comme "contact"* 



*REPARTITION DES DONS SUR LES CHATS RESERVES

*MUKITZA:

20b) Femelle 16 ans ABANDON brun tabby et blanc sociable 
FALD vivrelibre 

*DONS:* 
*Nicole S.* (Hors Rescue) : *60  pour la 20b avec reçu* *
Tacha* *: 20  pour 20b* *(avec ou sans reçu)**
----
TOTAL: 80 
*
 
Contact Venise :

8a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable 

*DONS:* 
*Fasolac: 5  pour 8a sans recu**
Lady92 :* *10  pour 8a avec reçu 
**----
TOTAL: 15 
*

12a) mâle 16 ans FIV+ roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable 
FAQ : Partenaire77 FALD : Kristina


La patte de l'espoir :

1a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche très sociable
 ::  URGENT! Coryza et anorexie! Alopécie sur les flancs  :: 
Sortante de suite
2a) Mâle castré 8 ans roux poils mi longs sociable
 ::  URGENT! Coryza et mange mal!  :: 
Sortant de suite

*DONS:* 
*Fasolac: 5  pour 2a sans recu*
*Misskat* *25  pour 1a* *avec reçu*
*Misskat* *15  pour 2a* *avec reçu*
*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE*
*Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 1a ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
**Lorris : Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 2a (tarif assoc) avec reçu (à confirmer)
**----
TOTAL: 45 
*

 4a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable + bb
FALD Ruby_kub

*DONS:* 
*Invite 17 : 50  pour la 4a avec reçu* 
*Misskat* *30  pour 4a**avec reçu
**AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso)
**----
TOTAL: 80 
*

13b) Mâle 3 ans FIV+( à confirmer ) noir et blanc très sociable
 ::  URGENT! Sortant depuis le 4 juil!! CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite !

*DONS:* 
*Lady92 :* *10  13b avec reçu* *Misskat* *10  pour 13b* *
**AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Mirabelle94 : Prise en charge castration du 13b (tarif assoc base 30  environ) avec reçu si possible**
**----
TOTAL: 20 
*

17b) Femelle 10 mois noire et blanche très sociable
 :: PLAIE AU COU :: 

*DONS:* 
*Misskat * *20  pour 17b * *avec reçu
**AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
**Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 17b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
**----
TOTAL: 20 
*
22b) Femelle 5-6 mois blanc brun tabby sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 

24b) Femelle 1 an gris tabby beige très sociable 
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortante de suite!

28b) Femelle 2 ans tricolore sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 


37b) Femelle 11 mois brun tortie tabby sociable
- Mâle 2 mois brun tabby poils mi-longs
- Femelle 2 mois tortie tabby
- Femelle 2 mois brun tabby
Sont ensemble et très sociables
FAQ ULTRA67 + FALD Lyzous


Sydney21 :

25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite !
30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite! 


*DONS:* 
*TROCA :* *20 * *pour ceux qui n'ont pas de don affecté** (avec reçu)*
*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 25b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)*
*----
TOTAL: 20 
*


Sylki :

35b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs timidou 
36b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou
39b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
40b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
60b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
61b ) Mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby timide*
=> Dans le lot au moins un des chatons est décédé*

*DONS: 
**Mirabelle94 : 40  pour* *les plus urgents endroit B qui arriveront à sortir* *avec reçu
**Shenight76 : 10 * *avec ou sans reçu**
----
TOTAL: 50 
*

Contact SarahC:

16b) Femelle, 5-6 mois, brun tabby et blanc sociable
 ::  Coryza  ::  *=> Echappée* 

38b ) Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 
47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
48b ) Mâle 3 mois crème tabby et blanc
Sont ensembles et très sociables

*DONS:* 
*VAL.S ( Hors rescue ) :** 30 ** sans reçu*
*----
TOTAL: 30 *

----------


## Tacha

je reporte ma promesse de 20 euros pour la jeune mamie ataxique (59b qui est devenue 26b)

----------


## SarahC

*Je m'occupe de contacter Val S. 

Et ai contacté Fasolac et Lady92 pour le 8a.

+ Nicole S. et Tacha, pour Bambou et les petits de mon contact.*

Bambou c'est le vrai nom de Tatie Danièle!




Tacha, je vous dépointe ici, faites le pour la semaine 32.

Merci!!!



_
RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES :_

*Invite 17 : 50  pour la 10a avec ou sans reçu*
*Lady92 :* *40  (10 euros chacun) à partager entre  8a - 21b + 20  pour la 59b avec reçu**
Misskat : 50  avec ou sans reçu réparti comme tel :**
**10  pour 9a -* *10  pour le 21b -* *30  pour 59b**

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE* *REPORTEE A SEMAINE 32?**
**Partenaire77* : Bon de stérilisation chez un véto du 93

*Les donateurs ci-dessus ont été contactés pour savoir quoi faire de leur don.*

----------


## partenaire77

Je reporte mon don à la semaine 32.

----------


## Lady92

Me concernant pour les dons restants, il reste 10€ pour 9a (et non 8a qui est sorti)

----------


## Ruby_kub

*Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso) avec reçu*  :Smile:  enfin chai pas trop comment ça se passe mais si y a moyen...

----------


## SarahC

> Me concernant pour les dons restants, il reste 10€ pour 9a (et non 8a qui est sorti)





> *Lady92 :* *30 € (10+20) à partager entre 21b + 20 € pour la 59b avec reçu*


Je rectifie pour 8, mais 9a n'était pas indiqué. Et le 21? Je suis un peu noyée et saturée de chiffres, tu peux m'aider?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso) avec reçu*


Vous y êtes:


 4a) Femelle 1 an noire sociable + bb
FALD Ruby_kub



> 





> *DONS:* 
> *Invite 17 : 50 € pour la 4a avec reçu* 
> *Misskat* *30 € pour 4a**avec reçu
> **AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
> Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso)*

----------


## Ruby_kub

Oui oui j'y suis c'était pour le reçu que je reprenais

----------


## SarahC

> *Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso) avec reçu*  enfin chai pas trop comment ça se passe mais si y a moyen...


Au moment du don il faut le préciser.

----------


## SarahC

_ Que les assocs et les FA n'hésitent surtout pas à poster des photos et des news!_

----------


## salmo

Tout le monde est arrivé à bon port (dans les deux sens). A l'aller j'ai eu droit à un très bon concert orchestré par un des matous, même les bébés y ont participé très activement!!  Pour le retour mes compagnons de voyage étaient beaucoup plus calmes.
J'ai pris quelques photos pas terribles des loulous déposés en premier mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de prendre ceux de Mirabelle94. Je pense que Babe78 en mettra bientôt.

la maman et les six bébés




le ou la noire et blanche super adorable qui avait un tout petit miaulement tout doux




le beau rouquin qui avait du mal à respirer et qui avait les yeux qui pleuraient.

----------


## Lady92

> Je rectifie pour 8, mais 9a n'était pas indiqué. Et le 21? Je suis un peu noyée et saturée de chiffres, tu peux m'aider?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Pour semaine 31, j avais 60€ de dons repartis comme suit :
10€ pour 8a
10 pour 9a
10 pour 13b
10 pour 21b
20 pour 59b

Je vais pouvoir honorer mes promesses pour 8a et 13b qui sont sortis
Je reporte pour 9a devenue 1a ; pour 21b devenu 6b ; et pour 59b devenue 26b
Dis moi si c est plus clair

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci salmo  ::

----------


## sydney21

Très beaux tous ces loulous et le petit roux... ::

----------


## SarahC

Ok Lady, mais je ne faisais qu'un copier/coller du dernier récap.




> *Lady92 :* *40 € (10 euros chacun) à partager entre  8a - 21b + 20 € pour la 59b avec reçu*


Il y a eu un bug en route visiblement. Merci!! 



Salmo, UN GRAND MERCI POUR LE CO-VOIT, qui a facilité tant de choses pour eux (et nous)!

----------


## sydney21

Donc là sur les photos ce sont bien 4a, 1a et 2a, nos 2 anciens ? Le loulou roux de 8 ans parait très jeune, il est magnifique ce petit père  ::

----------


## SarahC

Oui, ce sont ceux de l'endroit A.

Le rouquin n'est pas très en forme, et la maman pas top top non plus.

Les chats de l'endroit B, pour l'anecdote... L'un d'eux a failli ne pas faire partie du voyage... Ils avaient zappé sa résa, et ont dû le faire pucer en urgence chez le véto. 

Les B ne sont pas en super état pour certains.

----------


## invite 17

j'ai vu avec Sarah pour les 50 € : donc j'en laisse 20 € sur la sem 31 pour les cas lourds. et j'en reporte 30 € sur la semaine 32 pour la femelle noire de l'endroit A qui a les petiots de 15 jours.

----------


## SarahC

_RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES :_

*Invite 17 : 20  avec ou sans reçu** => Maintenu ici
Misskat : 50  avec ou sans reçu réparti comme tel :**
**10  pour 9a -* *10  pour le 21b -* *30  pour 59b** => En attente
*
 ::  *Merci de me dire si je laisse des dons ici et pour qui, ou si vous souhaitez reporter à la semaine 32.*  ::

----------


## misskat

je reporte mes dons pour la semaine 32 (avec modification) répartis comme suit (avec reçu) merci :

- 10 pour le 6 B  (ex 21B)
- 30 pour la 26B (ex 59B)

vu avec Mirabelle hier soir,  les 30 prévus pour la pension du chat, ci-dessous,
iront soit à l'asso qui le sortira,  soit pour sa  pension 
-  30Chat  n°1A (ex 9A)  modif à faire dans le récap 32 

Merci

----------


## babe78

quelques photos des loulous arrivés en pension, ils étaient surtout intéressés par la pâté donc on ne voit pas leurs beaux yeux

les deux loulous de l'endroit a, ils sont isolés ensemble pour l'instant. le rouquin a un bon coryza et est donc sous injection d'antibiotique mais il était intéressé par la pâté. la fifille est moins prise. ils sont adorables tous les 2


maman et bébé de l'endroit a en mode séparée, après une bonne nuit au calme, elle est de nouveau avec ses petits mais qui me paraissent très très petits par rapport à leur âge présumé


- - - Mise à jour - - -

et les loulous de l'endroit b

----------


## Ruby_kub

> Au moment du don il faut le préciser.


Je n'avais pas fait attention, je ne pensais pas que c'était important à ce moment là vu que ça se réglait après... Bon bhen tant pis alors...

Je n'ai pas facilement accès à internet dc ne pas hésiter à me contacter par tél si besoin.

Et merci pour les photos, ça fait plaisir de les voir, en espérant que tout ce beau monde aille au mieux au plus vite

----------


## lynt

> Je n'avais pas fait attention, je ne pensais pas que c'était important à ce moment là vu que ça se réglait après... Bon bhen tant pis alors...
> 
> Je n'ai pas facilement accès à internet dc ne pas hésiter à me contacter par tél si besoin.
> 
> Et merci pour les photos, ça fait plaisir de les voir, en espérant que tout ce beau monde aille au mieux au plus vite


Je pense que SarahC veut dire que c'est au moment où tu feras le règlement du don (et non la promesse) que tu préciseras que tu veux un reçu (un commentaire dans le champ paypal prévu à cet effet, un petit mot joint à ton chèque...)  ::

----------


## kristina

Bonjour, je suis en congés donc je n'ai pas la possibilité de venir prendre des nouvelles souvent, mais en avez-vous de Léon (FIV de 16 ans) et du petit 8a ? 

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## lynt

_RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES__

Invite 17 : 20 € avec ou sans reçu => Maintenu ici_

----------


## Lady92

> Bonjour, je suis en congés donc je n'ai pas la possibilité de venir prendre des nouvelles souvent, mais en avez-vous de Léon (FIV de 16 ans) et du petit 8a ? 
> 
> Merci


Oui moi aussi j aimerai des nouvelles et des photos des proteges de Kristina

----------


## partenaire77

lui, est un amateur de boite; il est discret et calme.
Il n'est pas autorisé à monter sur le lit; Léon ne veut pas !
autrement la cohabitation se passe bien.



Léon est très causant; il ne mange que lorsqu'on s'occupe de lui et presque uniquement des croquettes.

Sa fourrure est dans un état lamentable mais il ne se laisse pas trop toiletter; je préfère ne pas l'embéter pendant sa quarantaine.

Ils ont reçu un antipuce et vermifuge.

----------


## kristina

Merci Partenaire pour ces nouvelles. J'espère que Léon sera sympa avec mes chats car certains d'entre eux sont négatifs et l'aîné (15 ans) est assez territorial. Avez-vous réussi à lui ôter les tiques ? Il devait certainement traîner depuis un bout de temps pour être dans cet état.

Petit 8a me fait de la peine. Je vais lui trouver un nom. J'avais pensé à Winnie mais il en avait peut-être un avant. A-t-il été testé ? 

Encore merci pour cette quarantaine.

----------


## TROCA

Sydney21 :

25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite !
30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite! 


*DONS:* 
*TROCA :* *20 €* *pour ceux qui n'ont pas de don affecté** (avec reçu)* - _chèque posté le 6/8/12_
*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 25b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)*
*----
TOTAL: 20 €*

----------


## SarahC

> _RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES__
> 
> Invite 17 : 20  avec ou sans reçu => Maintenu ici_


Sera sans doute très utile car le petit noir et blanc et ses copains ont dû retourner chez le véto.

*38b ) Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
* :: *CORYZA* :: 
* Sortant le 3/08 !*


*
47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
48b ) Mâle 3 mois crème tabby et blanc**
Sont ensembles et très sociables 
Sortants le 4/08 !

*



Et là mademoisellecha part en urgence av le petit noir et blanc qui est amorphe.... 

Là encore il était en forme comparé à ce jour...........







Hier soir on pensait que tout irait mieux..... Ils dormaient après avoir joué, même si le petit Théodore était plus faible....  ::

----------


## coch

ho zut !!!! heureusement je les ai pas du tout touchés manupulés sauf celui qui a été vu au véto en sortant (il faillait bien le tenir sur la table d'oscultation) et je me suis bien lavé les mains après car j'ai un petit de 4 mois opéré de la hanche sorti du véto sur le même co-transports, il pète la forme lui par contre.

----------


## lynt

*REPARTITION DES DONS SUR LES CHATS RESERVES

*MUKITZA:

*DONS:* 
*Nicole S.* (Hors Rescue) : *60  pour la 20b avec reçu* *
Tacha* *: 20  pour 20b* *avec ou sans reçu**
----
TOTAL: 80 
*
 
Contact Venise :

*DONS:* 
*Fasolac: 5  pour 8a sans recu (envoyés)**
Lady92 :* *10  pour 8a avec reçu 
**----
TOTAL: 15 
*

La patte de l'espoir :

*DONS:* 
*Fasolac: 5  pour 2a sans recu (envoyés)*
*Misskat* *25  pour 1a* *avec reçu (envoyés)*
*Misskat* *15  pour 2a* *avec reçu (envoyés)*
*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE*
*Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 1a ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
**Lorris : Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 2a (tarif assoc) avec reçu (à confirmer)
**----
TOTAL: 45 
*
*DONS:* 
*Invite 17 : 50  pour la 4a avec reçu (envoyés)*
*Misskat* *30  pour 4a**avec reçu (envoyés)
**AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Ruby_kub : prise en charge stérilisation chatte 4a (tarif asso)
**----
TOTAL: 80 
*
*DONS:* 
*Lady92 :* *10  13b avec reçu 
**Misskat* *10  pour 13b* *avec reçu* *(envoyés)**
**AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Mirabelle94 : Prise en charge castration du 13b (tarif assoc base 30  environ) avec reçu si possible**
**----
TOTAL: 20 
*

*DONS:* 
*Misskat * *20  pour 17b * *avec reçu (envoyés)
**AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
**Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 17b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
**----
TOTAL: 20 
*

Sydney21 :

*DONS:* 
*TROCA :* *20 * *pour ceux qui n'ont pas de don affecté** avec reçu (envoyés)*
*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE**
Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 25b ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)* *(envoyés)*
*----
TOTAL: 20 
*


Sylki :

*DONS: 
**Mirabelle94 : 40  pour* *les plus urgents endroit B qui arriveront à sortir* *avec reçu (envoyés)
**Shenight76 : 10 * *avec ou sans reçu (envoyés)**
----
TOTAL: 50 
*

Contact SarahC:


*DONS:* 
*VAL.S ( Hors rescue ) :** 30 ** sans reçu*
*----
TOTAL: 30 *

----------


## lynt

Voilà les nouvelles des bébés sortis par Sylki :

*35b) Mâle 1 mois noir et blanc poils mi-longs timidou 
36b) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou => décédée avant sa sortie de fourrière
39b ) Mâle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
40b ) Femelle 1 mois brun tabby et blanc 
62b ) Femelle 1 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
60b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby et blanc timide
*
5 derniers bébés, soi disant 1 mois, gloups .... Plutôt 2.5 voire 3.5 mois pour deux d'entre eux , oh SURPRISE  !!!!

Très très gros coryza et une petite amélioration constatée aujourd'hui malgré le traitement antibiotique commencé dés leur sortie, vendredi soir et toute la batterie de soins pour les aider à remonter la pente. Comme d'habitude, ils sont archi maigres, de 760gr à 1 kg ... Ils devraient faire le double et leur petit squelette est bien apparent pour l'instant.

Ils commencent à bien se sociabiliser et trouvent une certaine cohésion qu'ils n'ont pas eu tout de suite puique 3 fratries recomposées.

Le petit noir et blanc avait perdu son frère le matin de sa sortie de fourrière (frère que je devais sortir, du coup j'en ai sorti un autre)... Il est le moins malade et devient adorable !

----------


## sydney21

> Sydney21 :
> 
> 25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
>  Coryza 
> Sortant de suite !
> 30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
> CORYZA
> Sortant de suite! 
> 
> ...


*
Bien reçu chèque de Mirabelle94 merci !*

----------


## mirabelle94

merci pour la confirmation Sydney.
et ces chatons qu'ils sont mignons...   ::

----------


## sylki

Sylki :

*DONS: 
**Mirabelle94 : 40 € pour les plus urgents endroit B qui arriveront à sortir avec reçu (envoyés)   * *RECU**
Shenight76 : 10 € avec ou sans reçu (envoyés)     RECU
les reçus sont envoyés en fin d'année , merci !!!! *  ::

----------


## vivre libre

Ma petite Bambou, ma grand mère au sale caractère est partie rejoindre le paradis hier soir.... Elle allait tres bien, mangeait tres bien même hier dans l'après midi...Elle s'est endormie sur son dodo sur mon bureau là ou elle avait élue domicile....Cela aurai fait une semaine aujourd'hui que je l'avais sortie de la fourriere.....je sis triste ......elle n'était pas là depuis longtemps mais deja nous l'aimions...meme avec son caractère gronchon. Elle restera dans nos coeurs. Ce qui me console un peu si cela est possible c'est qu'elle n'est pas morte dans l'indifference totale, elle était entourée, au calme et elle s'est endormie sereinement d'elle même. Bien sur cela fait un choc, mais ......Je ne regrette absolument pas de l'avoir fait partager notre vie, aussi courte durée fut-elle.....Au revoir Bambou ma "tatie Danielle"....

----------


## lynt

Oh non  :: . Son coryza a eu raison d'elle ?
Repose en paix la belle, le sursis fut de courte durée mais tu es partie entourée d'amour. Bon courage vivre libre et merci de lui avoir donné la chance de sortir.

----------


## Muriel P

Beaucoup de courage vivre libre. On pense bien à toi, et merci d'avoir offert une belle semaine de vie à Bambou. Repose en paix petite.

----------


## Tacha

Oh quelle tristesse !!! Elle a eu la chance de partir entourée et à l'abri. Merci de l'avoir accompagnée

----------


## chatperlipopette

Quelle triste nouvelle ! Ne sois pas trop triste vivre libre, elle a vécu entourée d'amour et d'attention pendant 1 semaine. Dis toi qu'elle aurait pû vivre cela dans une cage froide sans caresses ni attention et au milieu d'un brouhaha incessant.

Courage !

----------


## vivre libre

Merci à toutes pour vos messages....
Non ce n'est pas son coryza car elle était guerie ! Elle n'avait rien...le coeur à laché.....

----------


## coch

hoo elle est partie .... c'est triste mais heureusement d'avoir eu un acceuil si court soit-il pour s'endormir dans son dodo, merci pour elle et courage.

----------


## Lady92

RIP petite Bambou Tatie Danielle
Plein de courage à vivre libre qui n'a pas hésité à sortir de là cette petite mamie... les fourrières sont difficilement supportables pour les loulous mais c'est définitivement pas supportable du tout pour les tous petits et les papy-mamy  ::

----------


## lynt

L'abandon ne doit pas leur faire du bien non plus...  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> L'abandon ne doit pas leur faire du bien non plus...


+1
Une maîtresse indigne dont le compagnon venait de lui "acheter" un chaton pour  soit disant la consoler de la perte de Bambou qui s était enfuie il y a 1 mois lors d un déménagement. Elle devait soit disant aller la chercher à la fourrière puis plus aucun signe de vie.
A vomir cette histoire. Merci encore à Vivre Libre d avoir pris soin d elle

----------


## sydney21

Merci Vivre Libre d'avoir su ouvrir ta porte et donner de l'amour à cette petite mamie, je suis sûre qu'elle s'est endormie sereinement, sachant que vous étiez à ses côtés...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sydney21 :

25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite !
30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite! 


*DONS:* 
*TROCA :* *20 €* *pour ceux qui n'ont pas de don affecté** (avec reçu)* - _chèque posté le 6/8/12_

=> bien reçu Troca, encore merci !

----------


## aliceg

> Merci à toutes pour vos messages....
> Non ce n'est pas son coryza car elle était guerie ! Elle n'avait rien...le coeur à laché.....


J'ai presque envie de dire....c'est une belle mort, entourée en plus. Bon courage à toi. Encore une qui a choisi de partir une fois en sécurité.

----------


## Charoline

Quelle triste nouvelle pour mamie Bambou..

Merci Vivre Libre de lui avoir ouvert votre maison et de lui avoir permis de partir entourée

----------


## Lady92

Il serait bien de prevenir cette indigne personne... Pour esperer la responsabiliser et qu elle ne recommence pas avec le chaton  ::

----------


## lynt

Tu parles, elle conclura qu'elle est décédée bien entourée, cool. Je préférerais qu'elle la croit morte en fourrière de ne pas avoir été la chercher, si un brin de culpabilité pouvait la ronger, ce serait toujours ça de pris pour une pourriture pareille.

----------


## SarahC

> Tu parles, elle conclura qu'elle est décédée bien entourée, cool. Je préférerais qu'elle la croit morte en fourrière de ne pas avoir été la chercher, si un brin de culpabilité pouvait la ronger, ce serait toujours ça de pris pour une pourriture pareille.


Son nouveau mec lui a acheté un chaton pour la consoler alors qu'elle n'était même pas morte, et qu'elle nous a expliqué en pleurant que oui oui je vais la chercher, que c un truc sentimental en plus.... Ou pas... Et à mon avis elle se dirait "que ct mieux comme ça". Par contre, la blacklister, oui.

----------


## Verlaine

La blacklister? Pourquoi, c'est quelqu'un qu'on connaît sur Rescue? Sinon à quoi bon, elle fera ce qu'elle voudra et on espère juste ne pas retrouver ce pauvre chaton sur les listes dans quelques années, quand il deviendra trop vieux et donc trop coûteux à entretenir, ou beaucoup moins amusant.
Merci vivre libre d'avoir offert la sécurité à la pauvre Bambou. On aurait tous tant aimé qu'elle profite encore des années de son nouveau bonheur.

----------


## Lady92

juste lui envoyer un SMS pour lui dire qu'elle est morte (elle ne saura pas si en fourrière ou ailleurs...). Ca ne pourra que la travailler selon moi et elle comprendra bien que c'est par sa faute.

Quand je vois des annonces de chats perdus dans la rue, je contacte les gens... et quand le chat est retrouvé j'insiste sur 2 mots 'stérilisation' et 'identification'... Après je ne sais pas ce que font les gens... mais il y a une 10aine de jours une dame a retrouvé son chat de 9 ans castré non identifié, et j'ai été ravie quand elle m'a appelé lundi pour me dire que ça y'est elle avait fait pucer son chat

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Hospitalisé à Paris chez un véto... De... Bref...

Ressorti en urgence et encore hospi ce jour....

----------


## lynt

Allez ptit bouchon, bats-toi !!

----------


## Muriel P

Allez, accroche toi petit ! On croise fort les doigts pour toi.

----------


## Verlaine

Des nouvelles de bébé?

----------


## Heliums

25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable

J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à faire mon choix dans les photos du beau gosse, très mignon, calin, et tout et tout
Et photogénique en plus !

----------


## TROCA

Une grosse pensée pour le petit bouchon noir et blanc en espérant qu'il remonte la pente avec les bons soins de ses nounous qui veillent sur lui

----------


## partenaire77

!

la progression de Winnie : Non, je ne recherche pas la compagnie; je suis là par hasard. :: 

Léon lui, a la tête dans la gamelle : quand il y a quelqu'un, je miaule et je mange ! :: 

Winnie est testé négatif.

----------


## Lady92

On dirait que Winnie a le droit maintenant d'aller sur le lit :-)

----------


## kristina

Je rentre juste à l'instant et que vois-je ? Mes deux petits protégés... et aussi que vous avez appelé le petit tigré Winnie, comme j'en avais envie. Je suis très, très touchée... Merci  ::

----------


## sydney21

30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable

Voilà Preston...

----------


## Faraday

> 30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
> 
> Voilà Preston...


Il est superbe !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Sera sans doute très utile car le petit noir et blanc et ses copains ont dû retourner chez le véto.
> 
> *38b ) Mâle 3 mois roux tabby et blanc très sociable
> **CORYZA*
> * Sortant le 3/08 !*
> 
> 
> *
> 47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc 
> ...


Le petit noir et blanc est sorti hier seulement.

J'attends les factures, car le don d'invite sera utile.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Bonsoir et désolée pour le retard. Merci pour ce rappel...
Le petit noir et blanc Théodore va mieux... Arrivé mardi soir, petite mine avec ses yeux brillants et sa sonde.... Mais très calin... Peu de temps après il était sur moi pour...... se laver les pieds!!! Mercredi il a dormi presque toute la journée, avec des pauses repas-sonde... Puis le soir il a mangé de la bonne pâtée... Pas trop tout de même, mais il a bien miaulé à pleins poumons pour réclamer!

Aujourd'hui rebelotte, toujo urs sous antibios et crème sur la cornée, c'est un vrai chou pour les soins-câlins. Par contre il n'aime pas trop quand je lui nettoie les yeux avant soins, étonnant car la crème dans l'oeil il ne dit rien à part "rooon-roooon"...

Il se retape gentiment, même sa queue est plus vive. Ce soir on a joué un peu, et il a terminé en vrai chat: des petits bonds puis des arrêts, non-stop. Bref, comme tous les chats il voit des trucs qu'eux seuls voient! 

Il est adorable, câlin, drôle, j'adore. Parmi les 5 derniers en date reçus à la maison, c'est le 4ème noir et blanc: marrant.

Demain quelques photos, sans faute! Son petit nez est toujours un peu pris mais bien moins qu'à son arrivée. Une chose est sûre, c'est un pot de colle en devenir.

----------


## mademoisellecha

Merci Lexiekiwi, ça fait plaisir ces bonnes nouvelles... il m'a fait tellement peur ce ptit machin, fais lui un bon gros câlin de ma part ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc* Théodore...

*MARDI:*Même pas conscient d'être assis sur une truffe...
 

*MERCREDI:* prend la pose dans la litière, pourquoi pas... 


*JEUDI:* C'est validé, on passe à table!!! et on boit tout seul... 
 

*VENDREDI:* au sortir de la sieste, avec quelques amis...

----------


## lynt

Merci pour les photos, il est trop mignon. Ça fait du bien de le voir aller mieux petit à petit  :: .

----------


## Lady92

::  t es sure qu il a pas peur de ses amis?  parce que le dino il a quand meme une sacree machoire

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  Oui ça fait du bien!!! Ce coin de troisième paupière ça ne le faisait pas...  ::  les photos ne lui rendent pas hommage. Il a toujours quelques poils en pagaille car la crème pour les yeux coule un peu, alors avec son bandage-minerve, sa sonde et sa petite main un peu déplumée... Elle a bien dégonflé, on aurait vraiment dit la patte de Röminet qui se serait pris un coup de massue par ce fourbe de Titi... 

Comme pas mal d'autres Théodore a pas mal dégusté, on sent bien qu'il accuse le coup même s'il fait un peu le kéké. Il répond bien aux stimuli mais je le laisse aussi se reprendre tranquillement. Le traitement n'est pas fini bien-sûr, il éternue toujours un peu mais par contre......... il en met moins partout...  ::  Mince il ne voulait pas que je le dise!


*@ Lady92:* Non ça va, l'avantage du Tyrex avec sa grande bouche, c'est qu'il peut faire des guili-papouilles et Théodore l'a vite compris. Je lui ai présenté de dos pour ne pas le stresser quand même, ensuite il s'est frotté sur lui, et après il a vu son visage apparaitre. Ambiance Tournez Manège. Et ça l'a fait.

----------


## Mysticnany

Il est magnifique ce petit Théodore! plein de papouilles de ma part!!

----------


## Heliums

> *47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc* Théodore.


Ouah, mais c'est une vraie cure de remise en forme, banc de muscu, gym,... pas étonnant qu'il fasse dodo à côté du Tyrex, il ne le voit même plus ! Tortionnaire, va !  :: 
 (moi aussi j'ai besoin d'une cure de remise en forme, t'as de la place pour moi ?)  ::

----------


## kristina

Je ne sais plus à qui demander, alors je le fais sur le post au cas où les personnes concernées passeraient dessus, mais je dois accueillir Winnie et Léon. On m'a demandé mon tel pour un covoiturage urgent et je n'ai pas de nouvelles. 

Je voulais quand même avertir que je reprends le travail et que si j'ai une possibilité de m'organiser, il faudrait que je le sache un peu avant car si c'est pendant les heures de travail, je ne pourrais pas quitter mon poste. J'ai la possibilité de faire réceptionner les deux loulous cette semaine, après ce sera beaucoup plus difficile car même mes amis auront repris le travail. 

Samedi après-midi, je dois faire un covoiturage dans la Creuse pour 6 chats... Voilà, je crois que vous avez à peu près mon emploi du temps. N'hésitez pas à me contacter par MP pour toute organisation liée à cet accueil.

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Lilly1982

Kristina, je vous ai envoyé un MP

----------


## BC57

Des nouvelles des chats sortis avec la patte de l'espoir :

Cracotte (ex 28b) est réservée et rejoindra Alizée et Houdini



Clarinette ex 22b 



cette petite puce est très active
elle a eu son rappel de vaccin vendredi 10 août et elle est désormais proposée à l'adoption

Yang ex 17b 



YANG est très douce et câline elle a eu son rappel vaccin vendredi 10 août  elle est désormais proposée à l'adoption

Ying ex 13b est un très gentil chat , avec une jolie tête bien ronde. 



POLKA est désormais proposée à l'adoption 



MANDARIN est désormais proposé à l'adoption



SILK et ses bébés la petite tribu est à la pension, la maman prend bien soin de ses petits.

----------


## kristina

Des nouvelles rapides : Léon et mon petit Winnie sont arrivés à la maison. Un jeune couple charmant les a rappatriés jusqu'à Clermont-Ferrand et j'ai juste eu à aller les chercher à la sortie de mon travail. Mille mercis à eux.

Léon s'est mis au frais dans la salle de bain et se repose. C'est un grand chat lourd très beau. On voit qu'il a fait sa quarantaine chez quelqu'un qui a pris soin de lui. Il avait l'air en meilleure forme que sur la photo de la fourrière. Merci Partenaire77 !  :Smile: 

Winnie me suit quand je suis dans le couloir. Plus curieux (mais plus jeune donc certainement moins fatigué), il explore la partie de la maison que je leur ai réservé. Il a repris du poids par rapport à la fourrière et même s'il a besoin d'en prendre encore un peu, il n'a plus cet air résigné. Partenaire77 fait une excellente FAQ. 

J'ai déjà eu le droit de prendre l'un et l'autre dans les bras et de recevoir un gros câlin  :: 
Quand je tends la main à Winnie, il court vers moi. 

Léon dort... Il faut dire que la journée de voyage a été très longue pour un chachou de 16 ans... Winnie, qui ne semble pas avoir envie de dormir a dévoré une bonne gamelle et me tourne autour.
Tous les deux semblent dénués de stress. Cette maison est la leur et ils le savent déjà.

Je les laisse au calme pour ce soir. Demain je reçois 2 autres minettes du sauvetage de l'Ardèche, je devrais gérer tous ces petits nouveaux et ensuite je les présenterai à mes poilus qui piaffent d'impatience devant la porte pour connaître leurs nouveaux copains.

----------


## misskat

Merci  Kristina pour ces bonne nouvelles
je ne me souviens plus quel était le n° de Winnie ,

on pourrait voir leur frimousse  :Smile: 
câlins aux petits pères

----------


## lynt

*Winnie en fourrière :*

*8a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Maigre, début d'anorexie! 
Sortant de suite! 



Winnie chez partenaire77 :

*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*47b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc* Théodore...

Théodore commençait à retrouver la forme peu après son arrivée à la maison, puis perte des poils sur la main. Je pensais que c'était dû au pansement de la perfusion car sa patte avait doublé, donc application de Béta*ine... Pas d'amélioration mais pas d'aggravation non plus... Finalement il a été question de teigne, donc Imav*ral en alternance, et hier consultation:

La lampe Wood a confirmé une petite teigne, uniquement sur la patte (pas courante car pas en cercle et laissant quelques îlots de poils malgré tout). Traitement à continuer + Dox*val pour son coryza qui redémarrait également. 

Photo hier en allant chez le véto... Tout mignon, Théodore est bien en forme et joue beaucoup. PS: il DÉVORE.

----------


## Mysticnany

je suis Fan de theodore, je trouve qu'il a une bouille d' ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

C'est vrai qu'il a une bouille attachante... Quand on le regarde du dessus, on voit qu'il n'a pas énormément de poils vers les sourcils, du coup ça lui donne un drôle de petit air, comme s'il avait l'expression de quelqu'un qui a roulé sa bosse, un vieux sage  :: . Et la seconde d'après, de face, c'est une bouille de bébé qui débute dans la vie  :: .

Théodore est reparti ce midi, le voici en allant rejoindre la première co-voitureuse:

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Le voici ce matin, avant son bain d'Im*veral... Il vous montre sa petite patte qui va mieux, le duvet commence à bien réapparaître sur sa ptite main! THEODORE est UNE CRÈME pendant le bain, à condition de se sentir bien maintenu c'est sûr...  ::  On ne va tout de même pas dire qu'il se pointe avec sa serviette et son tuba en EXIIIIGEANT de prendre son bain...  :: 








Quand on pense que sans toute cette chaîne, il serait MORT et pas en train de faire le malin... Si l'on tend l'oreille, on l'entend ronronner  ::

----------


## lynt

Bonne route Théodore  :: .

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Kristina des petites nouvelles de Winnie et Léon?

----------


## mademoisellecha

Holala, THEODORE !!  ::  ::  

Et sa petite patte toute nue  ::  

Il est vraiment chou... Alvin et Simon étaient archi sages aussi pour leur 1er bain d'ima.veral, hyper fatalistes ils me regardaient genre "mais POURQUOI tu me fais un truc pareil  :: ?" sans bouger d'un poil (ou de ce qu'il leur restait de poils  ::  ) 
Il reste chez toi jusqu'à la fin du traitement, Theodore?

----------


## mademoisellecha

Alvin propre et dispos (j'agitais une ficelle pour dissiper le regard traumatisé post-bain)



Ma photo favorite entre toutes de la tête d'Alvin, ce chat a un potentiel comique de dingue, il change d'expression au tout venant, il est à mourir de rire



Et Simon après le bain, son fameux regard de "ho non, tu me prends en photo parce que je suis ridicule, c'est ça?"



Les chatons ont changé de FA il y a 10 jours... leurs petites blagues me manquent beaucoup  ::

----------


## SarahC

Merci encore pour les photos, et l'accueil, épique!

----------


## PiaM

Les 3 chatons sont maintenant arriés chez moi
Alvin était bien le plus atteint, une petite calotte de moine  :: , mais aussi sur les oreilles, les pattes et plusieurs plaques sur tout le dos, jamais vu de teigne aussi étendue.
Heureusement les poils commenent à repousser, Alvin va ientôt faire des ravages, ils est vraimetn très bôôôôô



Simon, curieusement, tout en étant resté tout le temps avec Alvin, n'a presque rien, un peu sur les oreilles et c'est tout. De plus il est hyper pot de colle



quant à Théodore, la photo ne lui rends as honneur, il est mignon et sa petite patte nue est en train de reprendre ... de poil de la bête :-), par contre il a fait une autre petite tache de teigne sur son oreille, à force de se passer la patte dessus pour faire sa toilette!

par contre, et je pense en partie à cause de tous ses ennuis de santé, il est beaucoup plus petit que Simon et Alvin.
Il pense plus à profiter de sa liberté pour jouer que pour venir chercher ds calins

----------


## mademoisellecha

SSSSSIIIIIIIMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOONNN REVIENS A LA MAISON MON LOULOUUUU 

Pardon...  ::  ça fait des jours que je guette des nouvelles, merci Pia !!!

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Simon, Alvin et Théodore ont tous les 3 un truc bien particulier... en dehors du nombre record de bains (et de cheveux blancs générés, chez moi en tous cas...). MERCI POUR LES NOUVELLES PIA, je n'étais pas inquiète mais un peu en manque  ::  contente qu'ils aillent mieux, mais toujours vâââââchement nostalgique de Théodore: domino-nain-à-la-main-nue (sans doute avait-il oublié son gant à l'arrière d'une voiture avec chauffeur!).

----------


## lynt

> Kristina des petites nouvelles de Winnie et Léon?


Bis, suis en manque aussi  :Smile: .

----------


## babe78

petit coup de gueule du soir, merci à la fa qui devait prendre une famille en longue durée et vient de se désister

----------


## Muriel P

> petit coup de gueule du soir, merci à la fa qui devait prendre une famille en longue durée et vient de se désister


Pff, c'est vraiment nul ce genre de choses  ::  Désolée pour les loulous qui vont devoir prolonger leur séjour en pension...

----------


## babe78

non ce sont des loulous qui étaient en fa de quarantaine directement, ils ne sont pas venus en pension et d'ailleurs 3 sur les 4 bébés sont adoptés

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*QUI EST OU A ÉTÉ FA ET VEUT MOTIVER LES FUTURES TROUPES A LE DEVENIR?

**Pensez à ce sujet, qui sait, ou peut peut-être convaincre les indécis?** 

Lancez vous!!*

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## SarahC

> SSSSSIIIIIIIMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOONNN REVIENS A LA MAISON MON LOULOUUUU 
> 
> Pardon...  ça fait des jours que je guette des nouvelles, merci Pia !!!


Il est pas loin de Strasbourg, tu sais!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> petit coup de gueule du soir, merci à la fa qui devait prendre une famille en longue durée et vient de se désister


Ah???  ::  Pas cool, en effet....

----------


## partenaire77

Je profite d'un accès internet temporaire pour remercier kristina pour ces nouvelles de Léon et Winnie.

----------


## mademoisellecha

> Il est pas loin de Strasbourg, tu sais!


tais-toi saleté j'y pense nuit et jour  ::

----------


## lynt

::   ::

----------


## lorris

La patte de l'espoir :

*DONS:* 
*Fasolac: 5 € pour 2a sans recu (envoyés)*
*Misskat* *25 € pour 1a* *avec reçu (envoyés)*
*Misskat* *15 € pour 2a* *avec reçu (envoyés)*
*AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE*
*Mirabelle94 : rappel vaccins de 1a ( tarif assoc comme d'hab.)
**Lorris : Prise en charge rappel de vaccin pour 2a (tarif assoc) avec reçu (à confirmer)



*Ca a été confirmé. Réglé.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

D' excellentes nouvelles de Léon et Winnie que je viens de recevoir de Kristina leur ange gardien
Ils sont tous les deux très en forme et.....

"Aucun souci pour que je les garde à vie ! Ils ont l'air d'apprécier leur nouvelle maison. Léon est très câlin et tranquille et Winnie a un côté protecteur et court partout dans le jardin. Il n'a plus rien à voir avec le petit chat timide de la première photo. Ils ne vont pas au-delà du jardin. Leur espace semble leur suffire. 
J'essaie de sortir de l'appareil le plus rapidement possible quelques photos d'eux pour te les envoyer"

Merci à elle , à l association, à Partenaire 77 , à Lilly 1982 et aux covoitureurs qui ont permis de les sauver tous les 2 et de leur offrir une belle vie

----------


## BC57

Des nouvelles des chats sortis avec la patte de l'espoir

Cracotte est désormais dans sa famille de cur



Clarinette est désormais en famille d'accueil et attends sa famille définitive qui saura lui donner plein d'amour



Yang est en FA



Polka est chez nous en FA depuis vendredi elle attend sa famille de cur c'est une très gentille minette




Mandarin est en soin dans sa FA ( gastro et coryza en voie de guérison , et un abcès examen prévu jeudi avec éventuellement une extraction de dent si c'est celle ci qui provoque l'abcès)



Silk et sa petite famille , malheureusement un des petits a dû être euthanasié (malformation héréditaire)

----------


## lynt

RIP bébé  :Frown: . Des pistes FA pour la petite famille de Silk ?

----------


## Ruby_kub

Euh je me permets juste de préciser (vu que j'ai reçu quelques mp me demandant pourquoi je ne prenais plus la famille...) que je n'ai à aucun moment changé d'avis ni de proposition pour la Silk family et que je ne suis pas la FA qui s'est désistée.  ::

----------


## BC57

> Euh je me permets juste de préciser (vu que j'ai reçu quelques mp me demandant pourquoi je ne prenais plus la famille...) que je n'ai à aucun moment changé d'avis ni de proposition pour la Silk family et que je ne suis pas la FA qui s'est désistée.


donc à priori vous êtes tjrs la future fa de Silk family ? Je ne vois rien de nouveau sur le forum à ce sujet :-)

----------


## Ruby_kub

C'est un poil plus compliqué je t'explique en mp mais je tenais juste à préciser ce "point de détail"; un message posté précédemment semble avoir porté à confusion  :Smile:

----------


## lynt

Tu ne peux pas être la FA qui s'est désistée vu que babe a précisé que la famille en question ne se trouve pas en pension  :: .

D'après le recap, tu t'étais juste proposée comme FALD pour maman après quarantaine et en temporaire pour les bébés SEM 31: FOURRIERES SATUREES! 67 chats/chatons/mamans AVT JEU 2-VEN 3/08! (IDF)!!.

----------


## babe78

oui je confirme, c'est la fa e brooke et ses bébés qui s'est désistée

----------


## BC57

Bon ben voilà tout est clair pour tout le monde et Ruby_cub a bien tenu ses engagements !  :Smile:   Pour la silk family la solution adaptée à leur situation est trouvée , babe78 faisant toujours au mieux pour le bien être des animaux, Bonne journée

----------


## sydney21

Sydney21 :

25b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby blanc très sociable
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite !
30b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
 :: CORYZA :: 
Sortant de suite! 

Ces 2 chats ont trouvé une famille, aujourd'hui pour Fripouille et il y a 15 jours pour Preston.

Fripouille
 

Preston

----------


## momo

Génial pour les 2 minous  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
SOUVENEZ VOUS DE WINNIE ET LEON
Une liste de prés de 70 chats cette semaine là encore, où nous n avions aucune solution pour ces 2 n° avec euthanasie  programmée le vendredi
Kristina avait craqué sur la bouille de Winnie qu elle était prête à adopter et renversée par l histoire de Léon chat fiv jeté à la rue par sa "propriétaire" que nous avions retrouvée et qui" préférait le voir euthanasié plutôt qu" enfermé chez elle, parcequ un chat c est fait pour vivre dans la forêt" (je cite), elle avait décidé d embarquer les 2 dans sa vie.
**Partenaire 77 avait assuré leur quarantaine avant de partir rejoindre Kristina

8a) Mâle castré 4 ans brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Maigre, début d'anorexie! 
**Sortant de suite! 
*



*12a) mâle 15 ans* *FIV+* *roux et blanc poils mi-longs sociable*
*Tatouage "illisible"*
*Sortante au 27/07!

*
*DES NOUVELLES DU JOUR DE KRISTINA ADOPTANTE DU "LOT" LEON- WINNIE*
Désolée de ne plus trop venir, mais ma vie ressemble à un champ de courses !
Léon et Winnie vont très bien. Winnie est devenu tout dodu et Léon a un caractère formidable. C'est mon chat chien  :Smile: 
Voilà des photos de lui prise tout à l'heure exprès pour toi :




Winnie est un coquin,  je voulais le prendre en photo mais quand j ai sorti l appareil  il s est carapaté dans le jardin ! J'essaierai d'en prendre une à son insu. Il a une tête trop mignonne !

En tout cas je suis vraiment contente que tu m'aies demandé pour Léon parce que sinon j'aurais raté une très belle rencontre. Ce chat a un truc ! Il vient me chercher pour aller faire pipi dans le jardin, il se met dans un coin et me fixe sans cligner des yeux pour attirer mon regard (et ça peut durer longtemps) pour que lui demande de venir me faire un câlin et il ronronne quand il dort ! Il doit faire de jolis rêves !

Winnie est beaucoup plus jeune alors il profite de la vie de jardin, il chasse un peu et va se faire papouiller par la petite vieille en face qui le gave de poisson frais et d'entrecôte. Quand il a bien bourlingué, il vient dormir près de nous, mais il aime surtout dormir avec mes chiennes. Il est aussi gros que ma bouledogue français et si tu les voyais jouer en se mettant des coups de boules, ça t'apporterait encore une bouffée d'oxygène.

Ces deux minets reviennent de loin, mais leurs mauvais souvenirs le sont aussi. 

*
Encore aussi un exemple qu un chat FIV de 15 ans mérite de vivre et bien*

----------


## Dom91

Magnifique !!

----------


## Mistouflette

::

----------


## kristina

L'année dernière j'ai adopté Léon et Winnie. Venise n'est pas en Ialie a laissé des nouvelles de Léon, quelques posts plus haut et je lui avais promis d'autres de Winnie... J'ai presque failli à ma promesse tant je suis prise par les actions de terrain, le travail, la famille, mes poilus... Bref, on a tous une vie de dingue.

Winnie était mon coup de coeur. Faut dire qu'il a une bouille hors du commun ! Et puis j'ai aussi pris Léon quand Venise m'a confié que le pauvre chou n'avait pas beaucoup de chances de s'en sortir. 
Léon va super bien. Il est doux, merveilleux, avec toute la sagesse qui me fait craquer chez les vieux chats. 

Winnie, lui, est un grand coquin. Il est immense et profite un max de sa jeunesse entre bonne bouffe, jardin et glandouille sous les arbres. Quand je l'appelle à l'heure du repas, il arrive en courant et il me fait toujours ses yeux plissé et langoureux quand je lui parle. Ca me rend zinzin d'amour... 

Pour prendre Winnie en photo, éveillé, c'est le parcours du combattant. Et là, on a réussi à le prendre à son insu, alors profitons-en !

Sur la photo de gauche, Winnie malheureux comme la pierre, à la fourrière... Sur la photo de droite, Winnie pris en flagrant délit de bonheur... et moui, la gamelle est bonne en Auvergne, mais je soupçonne mon polisson d'aller faire du gringue à la petite mamie d'en fasse pour goûter foie gras, boeuf en daube et autres joyeusetés dont elle est friande et qu'elle adore partager avec les minous du quartier. Alors, l'est pas belle la vie, hein mon WinWin ?

----------


## lynt

Quelle bonheur de lire de leurs nouvelles !!! Merci beaucoup !! C'est vrai qu'il a une bouille unique Winnie  :: . Je suis ravie que ça se passe si bien pour tous les trois.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Quelles nouvelles des autres chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos? Merci!

----------


## melusine23

*Pour les loulous sortis par LPDE, petit rappel des nouvelles fin août 2012 :*




> Des nouvelles des chats sortis avec la patte de l'espoir :
> 
> Cracotte (ex-28b) est réservée et rejoindra Alizée et Houdini
> 
> 
> Clarinette ex-22b
> 
> cette petite puce est très active
> elle a eu son rappel de vaccin vendredi 10 août et elle est désormais proposée à l'adoption
> ...



Réactualisation des nouvelles dans l'ordre, avec les numéros :

- 1A, femelle noire et blanche appelée Polka, est partie en FA chez BC57, elle a finalement été adoptée en avril 2013 et rebaptisée Pépita. Tout va pour le mieux pour la chérie.
Une photo chez sa FA:

Une photo chez ses adoptants:


- 2A, mâle roux castré de 8 ans, appelé Mandarin. Encore un amour de loulou, qui n'aura connu que des soins, parfois lourds, de sa sortie fourrière jusqu'à... la fin. Le vétérinaire a dû envisager une opération de la face à cause de problèmes importants au niveau des yeux et du nez. Il avait prévenu que s'il trouvait une tumeur cancéreuse à ces endroits, il ne réveillerait pas Mandarin. C'est ce qu'il a fait, il a découvert une catastrophe lors de l'opération, le cartilage avait été mangé par la tumeur et Mandarin a dû énormément souffrir. Un grand bravo à sa FA qui a dû effectuer des soins difficiles à supporter, même si Mandarin s'est toujours laissé faire. Il est parti le 20 novembre 2012.


- 4A, maman noire qui avait 5 chatons, puis un est décédé en fourrière, le personnel lui a ajouté deux bébés, l'un des deux est décédé juste avant la sortie de fourrière, un autre est décédé chez Babe78 qui a assuré la quarantaine.
La maman s'appelle Silk, c'est un amour de chatte qui a couvé tous ses bébés d'amour et de gentillesse. Silk est passée chez moi en FA avec ses 4 crevettes : Hévéa, Hélium, Hiatus et Hypnos.


Hiatus a été adopté par un couple d'amis le 24/10/12. Il partage sa vie avec une minette qu'il poursuit de ses câlins en permanence, totalement in love !
A la maison :

Dans sa famille avec sa chérie:

Et ça c'est leur minuscule arbre à chats... (oui oui, ils ne sont que deux...)


Hévéa, la chatonne de la troupe, une ronronnette très jolie, a été adoptée le 16/11/12, par un couple avec une fillette, tout se passe très bien :



Hélium, petit noir avec des oreilles à tendance curl, très vif et beau comme tout, a été adopté le 18/11/12 à un WE adoption de LPDE. Il coule des jours heureux chez son adoptante où il a retrouvé un copain chat.


Hypnos, mon chouchou, un faux noir légèrement smoke et tigré noir sur noir, magnifique, mignon, adorable, mon Pierre-Richard du chaton, un clown ambulant ! Il a été adopté par un couple adorable le 26/11/12, il est arrivé chez eux le même jour qu'une chatonne du même âge que lui, ils se sont très vite aimés, ils ont fait les 400 coups ensemble et aussi la toilette, les dodos... Les adoptants en étaient fous. Malheureusement, Hypnos a déclenché une PIF dont il ne s'est pas sorti. Il a rejoint les anges fin avril 2013.

Dans sa famille avec sa chérie :




Quant à Silk, après son passage chez moi, elle a rejoint une autre FA, ruby_kub présente ici, qui a craqué et adopté la belle !


- 13B, mâle noir et blanc FIV+, nommé Ying, a un jour réussi à fuguer de chez sa FA et s'est installé chez des gens qu'il a adopté et qui l'ont adopté. Il partage sa maison avec trois chats et plusieurs chiens, et il est devenu totalement sédentaire. Il a trouvé sa famille en octobre 2012.


- 17B, femelle noire et blanche de 10 mois, appelée Yang. Après une période de stress, puis de dépression, Yang a été adoptée par sa FA, chez qui elle est très heureuse d'être en compagnie de 4 autres chats et un chien.


-22B, femelle de 6 mois, blanc/brun tabby, appelée Clarinette, a trouvé sa famille de coeur en février 2013.



- 28B, Cracotte, comme déjà annoncé, a rejoint une adoptante déjà connue de l'association, devenue membre active et FA. Elle a été adoptée en septembre 2012, donc très rapidement! 



A noter que selon les récaps, LPDE a également sorti :
- 24B, femelle gris tabby beige très sociable

- 37B femelle 11 mois brun tabby poils longs avec 3 bébés de 2 mois (1 mâle et 2 femelles)
Pas trouvé de photo.

Je ne connais pas ces loulous, un autre bénévole de LPDE pourra certainement donner des nouvelles.

----------


## lynt

Merci pour toutes ces nouvelles, c'est juste magnifique de les voir sortis et bien dans leurs pattounes dans leur nouvelle famille !!
Plein de pensées pour Hypnos et sa famille...

----------


## Chapelle

> Des nouvelles des chats sortis avec la patte de l'espoir
> 
> Cracotte est désormais dans sa famille de cur
> 
> 
> 
> Clarinette est désormais en famille d'accueil et attends sa famille définitive qui saura lui donner plein d'amour
> 
> 
> ...



Ma belle Yang (qui s'appelait Lola depuis son adoption) vient de décéder brutalement ce matin . Je suis effondrée. Ce n'est pas juste. Elle était enfin heureuse avec nous et ce bonheur a été de trop courte durée
JE T'AIME MON ANGE

----------


## Muriel P

Je suis désolée   Beaucoup de courage à vous. RIP Yang

----------


## Chapelle

> Je suis désolée   Beaucoup de courage à vous. RIP Yang


merci. C'est très dur

----------

